# Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV



## jxrgen W. x T. (25. November 2012)

1.Ich bin für die Fusion
2.Ich bin gegen die Fusion
3. Ist mir egal


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Ich hätte folgende Fragen besser gefunden:
Wollt ihr einen einheitlichen starken Verband für Angler??

Oder wollt ihr eine Fusion aus VDSF und DAV, die ihre Inkompetenz bewiesen haben?

So kann ich nur für 2 stimmen, obwohl ich einen starken, einheitlichen Verband will..


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

hmm - nicht genug nachgedacht vor der Erstellung. Aber mal sehen was rauskommt.


----------



## Revilo62 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Die Fragestellung ist nicht gut, da es für mich nur 2 Antwortmöglichkeiten gibt.
Es ging ja in den letzten Monaten und Jahren nicht gegen die Fusion, sondern die Art der Fusion wurde in Frage gestellt.
Natürlich bin ich für einen starken BV( für die Angler), das was am 17.11. vergeigt wurde war aus meiner Sicht das Gegenteil und damit zurecht vergeigt.
Tight Lines #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Du bist da eben zu sehr verbandsbeeinflusst...

Weil die ja auch irrigerweise meinen und propagieren, ohne VDSF oder DAV oder  die (w)irre Initiativenmauschelei würde es keine Lobby für Angler geben können - Dabei ist das Gegenteil ja der Fall......


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Ich denke das durch eine Fusion sich die Politik der (jetzigen) Verbände angleichen muss. 
Wie auch immer mal sehen was bei der Abstimmung rauskommt.
Ich bin besonders auf die Stimmen ist mir doch egal gespannt.


----------



## sonstwer (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Hi!

Ich habe dagegen gestimmt.

Verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich bin nicht gegen eine Fusion beider BVs, im Grundsatz!

Ganz im Gegenteil, wir brauchen als Angler einen staken Dachverband auf Bundesebene.

Ich bin aber gegen eine Fusion unter diesen Voraussetzungen!

Ich stehe doch im Prinzip vor der Entscheidung, zwei Parteien meine wohlwollende Stimme zu geben, von denen ich nicht im geringsten weiß, ob sie überhaupt meine Meinungen und Ansichten vertreten.

Soll ich wirklich dabei mit helfen, diese beiden Parteien zu einer großen, mächtigen zu vereinen mit dem Risiko für mich, daß sie mir (durch ihr Handeln) zu verstehen geben, daß ich ihnen danach völlig egal bin?

Keine Chance!

Erst will ich wissen, wie sie mich zu vertreten gedenken.
Und zwar durch das festschreiben ihrer, in diesem Fall angelpolitischen Ziele!
Vorher gibts von meiner Seite aus ganz bestimmt keine Zustimmung.

Ich kann einfach keine Partei wählen, bevor sie sich mir nicht im Bezug auf ihre Absichten offenbart hat.

Und genau das ist hier der Fall.

*Jede *Organisation, Verbraucherschutz bis hin zur Polizei warnt hier in Deutschland davor, die "Katze im Sack" zu kaufen, besonders, wenn Vorkasse gefordert wird!

Und genau das wird doch hier von mir erwartet.
Ich soll bezahlen, mit meiner Stimme, noch bevor ich weiß, was ich überhaupt bezahle!

Nicht mit mir!

Erst will ich die Wahre sehen, dann gibts die Kohle, respektive Stimme von mir.

Und _DIESE_ Fusion ist einfach mal, wie ein Bankgeschäft, das mir 100% Zinsen zu meinen Gunsten verspricht und mir verheimlicht, wo und wie mit meinem Geld spekuliert wird.

Anders gesagt: Ich kaufe kein Auto, bevor ich nicht eine Probefahrt gemacht habe, und wenn der Lack noch so schön poliert ist.

Vielleicht hat es ja gar keinen Motor?

Wie ich schon mehrfach zum Ausdruck gebracht habe:

Fusion: JA, aber nicht *SO!*


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Klares NEIN
Nicht unter diesen Bedingungen.


----------



## sonstwer (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



snoekbars schrieb:


> Auf die Beteiligung an dieser Umfrage bin ich besonders gespannt.
> Über 111.000 Mitglieder. Ob die Beteiligung über 50% erreichen kann?
> 
> Gruß snoekbars




Das ist eine sehr gute Frage, da bin ich auch sehr gespannt drauf!

Theoretisch sollte die Beteiligung ja weit über 90% liegen, weil es jeden angeht.
Aber schaun wir mal.

Wer nicht an dieser Abstimmung teilnehmen will für den hab ich nur einen Spruch übrig:

Nur tote Fische schwimmen mit dem Strom!

Für die, die für eine Fusion unter diesen Voraussetzungen stimmen, aber diesen:

Nur die allerdümmsten Kälber wählen ihren Schlächter selber.

Sonst gibt es nur noch die Abnicker, und für die gilt:

Wer immer nur der Herde folgt, hat zwangsweise nur Ärsche vor sich.

Also: Denkt nach und stimmt ab!

Seid ihr tote Fische, dumme Kälber, oder Folger?
Oder seid ihr Angler?


LG,
frank


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Als eindeutiger Befürworter der Fusion, bin ich weit weg von irgendwelchen Defarmirungen.
Ich finde es nicht gut, dass nicht vernünftig mir einander gesprochen wird.
Mir blutet das Herz - um es mal so dramatisch zu sagen - wenn ich sehe wie wir uns über Dinge streiten die nicht relevant sind.
Im Prinzip will ich angeln und das auch noch wenn ich in Rente gehe. 
Was soll werden aus dem ambitionierten Wanderfischprogramm wenn wir keine Lobby haben, die auch mal den Niederländern sagt wo es langgeht.
Gerade die 3 LFV in NRW haben viel erreicht und wir als kleiner Verein beteiligen uns an an der Aalbesatzgemeinschft Ems.
Dies würde nicht funktionieren hätten wir nicht gute Landesverbände, die natürlich im Bundesverband vernetzt sind. 
Genau deswegen will ich einen starken einheitlichen Verband.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



> Gerade die 3 LFV in NRW haben viel erreicht und wir als kleiner Verein beteiligen uns an an der Aalbesatzgemeinschft Ems.


Es gibt ja gerade in NRW noch einen anglerfreundlichen Verband, der diesen Dilettantismus der Bundesverbände und der Initiative nicht  blind mitmacht..

Sondern  wirklich an die Belange der Angler denkt...-

Also einfach übertreten mit seinem Verein in den Rheinischen Fischereiverband!!

Und damit auch die ewiggestrigen weiter-so-Funktionäre der beiden anderen NRW-Verbände ausbluten - auch das wäre ein Art Fusion...............


----------



## Gunnar. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Moin moin,

Ich auch: Fusion ja - aber nicht so.


----------



## Sharpo (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Die Fragestellung ist absolut in Ordnung.
Es ist nur die Frage welche Schlüsse der Umfrageersteller daraus zieht.

Wenn ich jetzt mit Ja Stimme, wird seine Frage kommen warum ich denn dann die Fusion bemängel.
Die Frage Fusion Ja oder Nein, wurde sicherlich auch den Delegierten so gestellt. Dafür gab es sicherlich ein klares Ja.
Jetzt kommt aber das Grosse ABER.

Fusion Ja, aber Demokratisch, Transparent und mit ALLEN zur Verfügung stehenden Informationen UND nach  Recht und Gesetz.

Da vielen anderen und mir diese Informationen etc,. nicht zur Verfügung stehen. Fusion: NEIN.

Ohne Information von Seiten der Verbände: Wieso, Weshalb und Warum kann ich dieser Fusion nicht zustimmen.


----------



## sonstwer (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Als eindeutiger Befürworter der Fusion, bin ich weit weg von irgendwelchen Defarmirungen.
> Ich finde es nicht gut, dass nicht vernünftig mir einander gesprochen wird.
> Mir blutet das Herz - um es mal so dramatisch zu sagen - wenn ich sehe wie wir uns über Dinge streiten die nicht relevant sind.
> Im Prinzip will ich angeln und das auch noch wenn ich in Rente gehe.
> ...




Ich will niemanden diffamieren!
Und im Prinzip wollen wir alle einen starken einheitlichen Dacchverband, nur nicht so, wie es jetzt läuft!
Ich bezweifle ja auch gar nicht, daß ihr LVs habt, die auf Landesebene gut funktionieren und es euch ermöglichen, bei solch sinnvollen Maßnahmen teilzuhaben und teilzunehmen.

Was ich allerdings sehr stark bezweifle ist, daß ein einheitlicher Bundesverband, der sich weigert, seine Ziele festzuschreiben, weiterhin daran arbeiten wird, daß du auch noch als Rentner unbeschwert angeln können wirst!

Auch ich bin ein Beführworter der Fusion, aber nicht um jeden Preis.
Und der derzeitige Preis erscheint mir einfach zu hoch!

Beide Verbände wurden oft genug aufgefordert, ihre Ziele zu formulieren und somit festzulegen. 
Da dies nach so vielmaliger Aufforderung von verschiedenen Seiten nicht geschehen ist, kann man eigentlich nur noch von vorsätzlichem Verhalten ausgehen.

Wer mir aber vorsätzlich, und genau danach sieht es doch aus, seine weiteren Ziele vorenthält, der darf sich nicht darüber wundern, wenn ihm unterstellt wird, uns nur nicht zu unterrichten, weil er in Zukunft nicht gedenkt, unsere gemeinsamen Interessen zu vertreten.

Und genau das tue ich, genau das unterstelle ich!

Ich will auch nur angeln, auch nachts, und ich will selbst entscheiden, welchen Fisch ich verwerten kann.
Und das auch, wen ich in Rente gehe.

Das wird aber noch eine Weile dauern. Solage jedenfalls, daß ein gemeinsamer Dachverband, der sich weigert, mir seine Ziele zu offenbaren, dazu in der Lage wäre, mir mein Hobby unmöglich zu machen.

Und genau danach sieht DIESE Fusion aus.

Sie kommt mir persönlich vor, wie der korsische Käse aus dem Asterix-Comic: Er/sie stinkt zum ohnmächtig werden und die Maden kriechen unkontrolliert in ALLE Richtungen!
Nach meinem dafürhalten ist solcher Käse ungenießbar, oder sogar Gesundheitsschädlich!

Schädlich aber ganz bestimmt für die Zukunft unseres gemeinsamen Hobbys


----------



## angler1996 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Dafür

aber nicht so wie jetzt, also lehne ich die Fusion *jetzt* ab
Nur für was stimme ich da?
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Dagegen musst Du dann stimmen.

Dafür stimmen kann bei der Unfrage nur, wer die Fusion will, so dilettantisch wie sie jetzt geplant war, mit allen Risiken und dem untauglichen Personal..


----------



## Angel-Ralle (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

1.Ich bin für *eine* Fusion
 2.Ich bin gegen die*se* Fusion
 3. Ist mir nicht egal, aber ich möchte angeln und Fische fangen, sie zurücksetzen dürfen wenn mir so ist und sie abschlagen und mitnehmen wenn mir so ist!

Das ganze "Geseiere" geht einem ""normalen"" Angler bloß noch auf den Nerv! #q:c#q

... und wie stimme ich da ab, ohne das eine zu wollen und das andere zu mögen???

Fragen, Fragen, Fragen - wie üblich aber keine passende Antwort von niemandem!


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

@sonstwer
sagen wir mal so - ich glaube was dein Problem ist. Bitte fühle dich jetzt nicht angegriffen - und bitte auch sonst keiner.
1. Catch und release in DE nach Tierschutzgestz verboten
2. Futterplätze anlegen, verboten. Mindestens in den Vereinen die ich kenne und auch an den LFV Strecken
3. Fische hältern bis gutes Licht zum fotografieren da ist,ist verboten
4. Fischen mit lebenden Köderfisch ist verboten

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass wir uns wegen Sachen streiten die verboten sind. Die sind einfach verboten aber wenn die niemand kontrolliert und ahndet ist doch alles beim alten.
Sprich im Moment läuft es doch so, das Tonnenweise Futter in die Gewässer gekippt wird, um sich dann am Ende des Angeltages zu beschweren das man nichts fängt.
Und ich sage es wird so bleiben wenn wir einen fusionierten Verband haben, aber schlimmer werden wird es, wenn wir keinen - bzw. nur noch Rumpfverbände - haben.

Schönen Abend noch von Don Quijote


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Sorry Jürgen, c+r ist nach dem Tierschutzgesetz nicht mehr oder weniger verboten als das Angeln an sich.

Für beides braucht man juristisch nur einen zulässigen Entschuldigungsgrund.

Füttern ist nirgends gesetzlich verboten ...

Fische hältern ist in vielen Bundesländenr gesetzlich erlaubt.

Lebender Köderfisch ist in vielen Bundesländern unter bestimmten Bedinungen immer noch erlaubt (z. B. in B-W)..

Auch das ist alles alter VDSF-Verbandsunfug, der so einfach so nicht stimmt..

Ein Grund mit, warum es Zeit wird, dass die ewiggestrigen, die diese so schlecht geplante Fusion dann auch noch so dilettantisch umsetzen wollten, nicht weiter die Angler und deren Ruf schädigen dürfen und warum die abgesetzt gehören..


----------



## Gunnar. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Beim DAV heißt es:



> Aneignen und Zurücksetzen gefangener Fische:
> Der Angler hat* sofort *nach dem Fang eines maßigen Fisches zu entscheiden, ob er diesen zurücksetzen oder sich aneignen und verwerten will. Soll der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden, so hat dies *unmittelbar *nach dem Lösen des Hakens zu geschehen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Erst wenn diese 2 Punkte zu den Grundlagen eines neuen (fusionierten) Verbandes gehören werde ich für eine Fusion sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Der DAV will ja übertreten zu den Grundsätzen des VDSF, deswegen wurde ja nix festgeschrieben - die VDSF-Grundsätze haste bei Jürgen gelesen.

Der VDFS entscheidet, wie der Angler zu angeln hat - nicht der Angler...

UND DAS GEHT GAR NICHT.

Fusioniert oder nicht...........


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry Jürgen, c+r ist nach dem Tierschutzgesetz nicht mehr oder weniger verboten als das Angeln an sich.
> 
> Für beides braucht man juristisch nur einen zulässigen Entschuldigungsgrund.
> 
> ...



Kein Problem Thomas, aber du liegst falsch und das weißt du auch.
Aber ich will mich nicht um Sachen streiten die nicht relevant sind.
Fakt ist in den Vereinen in den ich angele ist es verboten, außerdem ist es auch an den Westfalen und Lippe Strecken und Gewässern verboten.
Fakt ist aber auch das es weder kontrolliert bzw. geahndet wird, also ehrlich wo ist das Problem?

Diese Sachen sind sowieso Landesrecht, davon ab. Aber wir brauchen einen starken Verband jetzt! Genau jetzt und  nicht erst in ein paar Jahren .

Deine Initiative wird uns aber genau dahin bringen, keine Fusion - evtl. ein weiterer Verband wird gegründet - wir werden uns weiter mit irgendwelchen unsäglichen Fusionsverhandlungen rumärgern und das die nächsten 10 -20 Jahre.
Dann wirst du irgendwann merken das uns PETA und sonstige Helden nur noch das Angeln ohne Köder erlauben.

Für einen Verband, auch wenn dieser dann verbesserungswürdig ist. Wir Angler brauchen endlich eine Stimme


----------



## Sharpo (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> @sonstwer
> sagen wir mal so - ich glaube was dein Problem ist. Bitte fühle dich jetzt nicht angegriffen - und bitte auch sonst keiner.
> 1. Catch und release in DE nach Tierschutzgestz verboten
> 2. Futterplätze anlegen, verboten. Mindestens in den Vereinen die ich kenne und auch an den LFV Strecken
> ...



zu 1. FALSCH
zu 2. FALSCH
zu 3. Blödsinniger Schwachsinn
zu 4. was ein Kunststück dort mal richtig zu liegen.

TOP.

Über 50% falsch somit mangelhaft.
Hast Du eine Funktion im Verein oder Verband?
Falls ja, täte dir eine Nachschulung gut.

In Deutschland ist nur etwas Verboten wenn dies ausdrücklich im Gesetz steht.

Wo ist im LFV Westfalen u. Lippe das anlegen eines Futterplatzes verboten? Wie ist überhaupt die Definition dafür? 
Anfüttern über 1- 3 Tage oder auch über 7 Tage?
Wo steht dieses Verbot?

Wir brauchen endlich eine Stimme?
Wow. Wir schaffen Arbeitsplätze auf gedeih und verderben.
Auch eines dieser Totschlag Argumente.
Wer sagt das wir eine Stimme brauchen? Wer? DU? Wer bist Du?
Oder wer ist Dr. Möhlenkamp? Oder wer ist Herr Braun? Gott?
Dies mag ja eure Meinung sein. 
Aber habt ihr mal die Basis gefragt? habt ihr die Basis unter darlegung sämtlicher Informationen gefragt?

Wer seit ihr eigentlich? Was erdreistet ihr euch zu behaupten das wir mit einer Stimme sprechen müssen? Diktaturen sprechen mit einer Stimme, aber keine Demokratie.

Der VDSF hat vor der Wende mit einer Stimme gesprochen. Und was hat er erreicht?
Nichts ausser eine Gängelung von uns Anglern. Nichts ausser Einschränkungen und Verbote!

Ob PETA oder VDSF, ich seh da keinen Unterschied.
Oh doch, die PETA hat wenigstens eine vernünftige Internetseite, Informiert ihre Mitglieder und nimmt die Basis mit! Denn ohne die geht es nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



> Kein Problem Thomas, aber du liegst falsch und das weißt du auch.


Nein, mit Sicherheit nicht. Ist genauso wie ich das schreibe.
Du verwechelst Vereins/Verbandsge- und  Verbote mit geltendem Recht..

Und weil ich an diesen Themen schon seit fast 20 Jahren dran bin. 

Fachjuristen (richtige, keine selbsternannten Fischereirechtsanwälte) ebenso wie viele Funktionäre (auch im VDSF, dummerweise haben die noch keinen Rollator und deswegen nix zu sagen im VDSF) können Dir das bestätigen.

Ebenso rechtswissenschaftliche Arbeiten von Autoren/Juristen wie Jendrusch oder Niehaus....



> Dann wirst du irgendwann merken das uns PETA und sonstige Helden nur noch das Angeln ohne Köder erlauben.


Dafür haben wir doch den alten VDSF und dessen Fusionshelden, das kriegen die auch ganz ohne Petra hin..........


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Nein.

Wie soll bitte Bayern mit dem (wenn auch in der Praxis entspannt gelebten) Abknüppelparagraphen in ein gemeinsames Korsett mit dem liberalen DAV gezwängt werden? Kann nicht klappen.

Und wenn ich mir Braun als Repräsentanten der bayerischen Angler vorstelle, wird mir auch nicht besser.


----------



## sonstwer (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> @sonstwer
> sagen wir mal so - ich glaube was dein Problem ist. Bitte fühle dich jetzt nicht angegriffen - und bitte auch sonst keiner.
> 1. Catch und release in DE nach Tierschutzgestz verboten
> 2. Futterplätze anlegen, verboten. Mindestens in den Vereinen die ich kenne und auch an den LFV Strecken
> ...




Ich fühle mich von dir in keiner Weise angegriffen, denn bei vielen Dingen hast du einfach mal recht.

Ich betreibe auch kein C&R, da ich Fische angeln möchte, die ich auch verwerten kann.
Nenne mich ruhig Kochtopfangler, damit kann ich leben.
Ich möchte aber nicht, daß mich jemand aufgund der Gesetzeslage zur Verantwortung zieht, weil ich z.B. einen Döbel wieder zurück setze, weil ich ihn auf Grund der vielen Gräten nicht verwerten kann oder will.
Ist er überlebensfähig, setze ich ihn zurück, statt ihn abzuschlagen und zu vergraben.
Das ist mein Respekt vor der Kreatur, die ich weder quälen will, noch unnötig töten will.

Ich bin ein Beführworter des Maßvollen anfütterns, wie z.B. beim Feedern.
Von übermäßigem Anfüttern halte ich auch nichts.
Jedoch macht es definitiv einen Unterschied, ob ich mit meiner Futtermenge ein Kleingewässer belaste, oder ob ich in einem eintönigen und futterarmen Fließgewässer Nahrung einbringe und damit vielleicht sogar noch das Überleben des Fischbestandes unterstütze.
Was macht da ein allgemeines Verbot für einen Sinn?
Das ist einfach mal gewässerabhängig.

Hältern nur für einen "Fototermin" lehne ich rigoros ab.
Da gibt es für mich keinen Grund für, der nicht dem Tierschutzgesetz widerspräche.
Hältern bei 30 Grad im Schatten, für Fische, die ich am Ende des Tages mitnehmen will, das möchte ich mir nicht verbieten lassen. Wie sonst sollte ich meine Fische bis zum Ende des Tages frisch und GENIEßBAR halten?
Allgemeines Setzkescherverbot lehne ich deshalb ab.

Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch kann man betrachten, wie man will.
Wirklich nötig ist es nicht mehr bei dem derzeitigen Kunstköderangebot.
Allerdings frage ich mich doch, ob es nicht sinnvoller ist, z.B. die Lippenköderung zuzulassen, damit nicht im Laufe eines ganzen Tages ein oder zwei Dutzend Köderfische abgesclagen werden müssen, nur um dem "Zielfisch" immer einen frischen Köder anbieten zu können.
Nach einem solchen Tag ist ein an der lippe angeköderter Fisch immer noch überlebensfähig, dagegen stehen ein, zwei dutzend tote Jungfische.

Das Vorfach allerdings längs durch den lebenden Fisch zu Fädeln, fiele mir im Traum nicht ein!

Lebendköder Fisch, da kann man also wirklich geteilter Meinung sein, bis zu einem gewissen Maße.

Was soll man aber von einem BV halten, der solch Rundumschläge an Verboten initiiert oder beführwortet hat und der einen anderen BV, der für selbstbestimmte und verantwortungsvolle anglerische Freiheit mal eingetreten ist?
Noch dazu, wo beide BVs nicht dazu bereit sind, zu veröffentlichen, wie es denn nun weiter gehen soll?

Weiterhin generelles Setzkescherverbot, Anfütterverbot (unabhängig vom Gewässer), Ausweitung des Nachtangelverbots (zum Schutz der Angler vor Gefahren!?!) und die Vorwegnahme der Entscheidung, ob ICH einen Fisch verwerten kann, oder nicht?

Da geht mir die Tendenz zum "Nanny-State" doch ein wenig zu weit!

Wer bin ich denn, daß ich mir meine (verantwortungsvolle und selbstverantwortliche) Selbstbestimmung von anderen abnehmen lasse?

Soweit ich mich erinnere, ist das Recht der Selbstverwirklichung und Selbstbestimmung noch immer in unserer Verfassung verankert, natürlich mit den Grenzen der aktuellen Gesetzgebung.

Ich persönlich brauche keinen Dachverband, und sei er sich noch so einig, der sich dafür anstrengt, diese, meine Rechte, so weit wie irgend möglich einzuschränken.
Und das NUR (!) um dem Druck andere Interessenverbände schon im Vorfeld auszuweichen!

So stellt sich die Sache für mich dar.

Ein Dachverband für Angler; Ja BITTE! 
Ein Angler-Dachverband für Interessengegener; NEIN DANKE!

Solange ich nicht weiß, welche interessen vom zukünftigen Dachverband vertreten werden, lehne ich ihn einfach rundweg ab.

LG,
frank


----------



## angler1996 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Beim DAV heißt es:
> Zitat:
> Aneignen und Zurücksetzen gefangener Fische:
> Der Angler hat* sofort *nach dem Fang eines maßigen Fisches zu entscheiden, ob er diesen zurücksetzen oder sich aneignen und verwerten will. Soll der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden, so hat dies *unmittelbar *nach dem Lösen des Hakens zu geschehen.
> ...


 
Da bin 100% bei Dir
Gruß A.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry Jürgen, c+r ist nach dem Tierschutzgesetz nicht mehr oder weniger verboten als das Angeln an sich.



C+R mit Vorsatz ist verboten (durch mehrere Gerichtsurteile bestätigt), das Releasen von nicht verwertbarem Beifang ist sogar in Bayern vom Tierschutzgesetz gedeckt.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Füttern ist nirgends gesetzlich verboten ...



Jürgen spricht vom anlegen eines Futterplatzes, also dem Füttern Tage vor dem Ansitz. Ich kenne kein Gewässer in Bayern, wo das erlaubt ist.

Im Verein wo ich organisiert bin, ist 1/2 Liter Futter pro Ansitz zulässig. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fische hältern ist in vielen Bundesländenr gesetzlich erlaubt.



Jürgen spricht vom Hältern zum Zwecke des Fotografierens. Das ist nicht zulässig, siehe C+R.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lebender Köderfisch ist in vielen Bundesländern unter bestimmten Bedinungen immer noch erlaubt (z. B. in B-W)..



Nur mit Sondergenehmigung. Kennst Du jemanden, der die je bekommen hat? Ist halt wie die Todesstrafe in Hessen ...


----------



## angler1996 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

mancher sollte mal auseinander sortieren:

was wirklich verboten ist nach Tierschutz-G oder von irgendwelchen Vereinen aus was auch immer für Gründen verboten wurde. Das sind grundlegende Unterschiede
Gruß A.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> zu 1. FALSCH
> zu 2. FALSCH
> zu 3. Blödsinniger Schwachsinn
> zu 4. was ein Kunststück dort mal richtig zu liegen.
> ...



Wenn du mal bitte das lesen würdest. Ist ein Kopie der Erlaubniskarte für LFV Gewässer Westfalen und Lippe.

Äh und über lebende Köderfische brauchen wir uns nicht zu unterhalten.
Weiterhin ist das (lebend) Hältern von Fischen nur bei einem vernünftigen Grund erlaubt. Sprich ich habe einen Fisch gefangen aber bleibe noch am Gewässer und wenn ich diesen jetzt töten würde, wäre das Töten nicht rechtens weil ich den Fisch dann nicht mehr verwerten kann. Somit wäre das töten illegal.
Ich bin ständig bei Weiterbildungen, außerdem kann ich auch lesen was in den Vorschriften steht.

Schönen Abend


----------



## Sharpo (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> C+R mit Vorsatz ist verboten (durch mehrere Gerichtsurteile bestätigt), das Releasen von nicht verwertbarem Beifang ist sogar in Bayern vom Tierschutzgesetz gedeckt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, ist es nicht und es gibt auch nicht mehrere Gerichtsurteile dazu bzw. es gab Freisprüche.

In Deutschland ist nur etwas Verboten wenn dieses auch so in den Gesetzen steht.
Desweiteren muss der Vorsatz bewiesen werden. Ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, wenn man nicht gerade mit einer Profikamera Ausrüstung und ohne Messer etc. am Gewässer sitzt.
Dann wird man aber nicht für C&R belangt sondern evtl. wegen der Verletzung des Tierschutzgesetzes.
Somit gibt es kein Verbot von C&R.

Warum kapiert ihr dies nicht endlich mal?  #q


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Verdammt verkehrt rum,
so kann man es bestimmt besser lesen. Sorry


----------



## Hering 58 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Moin moin

Ich auch: Fusion ja - aber nicht so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Angeln als solches ist laut TSG auch tierschutzwidrig..

Es kommt vor Gericht nur auf den sinnvollen Entschuldigungsgrund an..

Das KANN essen sein, das KANN Hege sein, beides ist bereits gerichtsfest.

Für weitere Gründe (soziale, ökologische, ökonimische) wurde das nur nie durchgefochten.

Angesichts dessen, was in Haustierhaltung, Kleintierzucht, Pferdesport, Berufsfischerei etc. gesetzlich erlaubt ist, stehen die Chancen mehr als gut, auch solche Gründe durchzubringen.

Und lies mal sowohl das bayrische Gesetz wie auch das Interview von Braun (zu der Zeit noch nicht LFV-Präsi sondern zuständiger Ministerialbeamte, der das sicher besser weiss, wie das der bayrische Gesetzgeber sieht als Du) bei uns:
*NICHT der Angler entscheidet in Bayern über Entnahme,* jeder nicht geschützte Fisch ist zu entnehmen, klare , eindeutige Aussage.

Nur weil Bayern oder Alt-VDSF-Gläubige immer wieder durch jahrzehntlange, schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche juristischen Unfug erzählen, wird der nicht richtiger........

@ Jürgen:
Und?
Verbands/Vereinsverbote sind keine Gesetze.

Wenn sich das die ngler gefallen lassen - selber schuld.

An Gesetze muss man sich immer halten, an Vereins/verbandsregeln nur an deren Gewässern.

Ein Grund mehr, solche Verbotsheinis, die nur Angler und das Angeln so in einen schlechten Ruf bringen, endlich abzuwählen.-.


----------



## Sharpo (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Verdammt verkehrt rum,
> so kann man es bestimmt besser lesen. Sorry



Und? Wo steht etwas über den Kanal dort? Auch Gewässer des LFV Westfalen u. Lippe.
Oder Lippe?


Ach wie gut das man lesen kann.


----------



## schuessel (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Also mir is es egal.
Nicht nur weil es völllig Gleichgültig ist ob es ein oder zwei Verbandsverbände (nicht Anglerverbände) gibt, die glauben sie wären wichtig und mächtig. Sie sind es so oder so nicht. In der breiten Öffentlichkeit, also alle Menschen inklusive Nichtangler, sind diese Hampelmänner nicht präsent. Und daran würde sich wohl auch nach einer Fusion nichts ändern.
Bevor ich mich, irgendwann diesen Sommer, dazu entschlossen habe, meinen Angelschein zu machen, hatte ich nicht den leisesten Schimmer wie die Angler in Deutschland organisiert sind und wieviele unterschiedliche Einstellungen zum Angeln es unter Anglern gibt. Angler und ihre Interessen werden in sämtlichen Medien vernachlässigt.
Wozu bezahle ich als Angler gerne einen Verband oder auch zwei? Damit auf meine Kosten ab und an ein paar Politiker durchgefüttert werden? Eigentlich nicht, aber WENN s was bringt, von mir aus. Aber das kann doch nicht alles sein. Haben diese Verbandsfuzies schon mal was von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gehört? Wenn man heute was erreichen will muß man mit den Medien zusammenarbeiten und sie dazu bringen einen zu mögen. Ist leider so. Aber der vdsf braucht ja schon ne Woche um auf seiner eigenen Homepage über die (nicht)Fusion zu "berichten".
Wenn ich hier lesen muß: "Wir brauchen EINEN starken Verband wegen der EU und der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie" oder ähnliches. Lachhaft! Das is den Fuzis in Brüssel sowas von egal wieviel Angler hinter so einem Verband stehen. Solang sie wissen, dass sich die Präsidenten nicht für die Angler und die Angler nicht für die Präsidenten interessieren und es den Medien völlig Schnuppe ist wieviele Aale in Wasserkraftwerken sterben, machen die was sie wollen.
Würde aber eine angagierte Gruppe von Anglern zusammen mit ihren Vereinsspitzen und Landesverbänden oder auch nicht, jeden Tag eimerweise zerhexelte Fische vor zig Rathäuser und Parlamente ablegen, damit die vorher informierte Presse schöne Bildchen machen kann, ja da wär was los.
Spätestens nach einer Woche würden zig Politiker und Prominente die armen Fische betrauern und die bösen Kraftwerksbetreiber ausschelten. Kommunikation in allen Variationen ist das Zauberwort. 
Nun ich denke in der Kraftwerksfrage sind sich so ziemlich alle Angler einig. Was hindert uns also daran mit einer Stimme zu sprechen? Daß wir zwei Bundesverbände haben?? Wer mir das erzählen will den lach ich aus und erklärs ihm gern nochmal n bischen genauer.

Andere Fragen wie z.b. C&R, in denen sich Angler alles andere als einig sind, sind da schon verzwickter.
Wenn s nen C&R, nen Kochtopf und nen Mitteldingverband gäbe in die Angler direkt eintreten könnten wüsste man bald wer sich am ehesten durchsetzt, oder ob mehrere nebeneinander existieren können. Wenn alle im selben Verband sind muß dieser Verband sich erstmal darüber informieren wie seine Mitglieder darüber denken und sich dann überlegen wie man mit Minderheiten umzugehen gedenkt.
Aber in dieser hinsicht hätt ich mal nen völlig neuen Ansatz:
N bischen weniger |director:|splat:|smash:#4|znaika:|motz:|krach:
                                                                            ......................................|scardie:

Und n bischen mehr: :l#c|kopfkrat|sagnix|pftroest:|engel:


Ich will doch auch nicht, daß mich andere einschränken.
Wieso sollte ich also andere einschränken wollen. Egal ob im selben Verband oder in einem anderen oder in gar keinem.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angeln als solches ist laut TSG auch tierschutzwidrig..
> 
> Es kommt vor Gericht nur auf den sinnvollen Entschuldigungsgrund an..
> 
> ...



Da widerspreche ich auch, nach Landesfischereiordnung sind Gewässer fischereirechtlich zu nutzen. Das heißt ein Gewässer das ein bestimmte Größe übertrifft muss befischt werden, zumindest in NRW, nach § 30 des Fischereigesetzes


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



> Andere Fragen wie z.b. C&R, in denen sich Angler alles andere als einig sind, sind da schon verzwickter.


Näö, gar nicht verzwickt:
Ein Bundesverband muss sich dafür einsetzen, dass das gesetuzlich nicht verboten wird.

Um nicht der Hälfte der Angler vor den Kopp zu stossen.

Wer nicht zurücksetzen will, muss es ja nicht, auch nicht, wenns gesetzlich erlaubt ist - wer als Verein die Fische lieber aus seinem Wasser hat, kann ja auch ein Entnahmegebot an seinem Wasser vorschreiben.

Ists aber gesetzlich verboten, werden alle, die nicht jeden Fisch abknüppeln wollen, diskreditiert.

Daher MUSS jedeer Verband für eine gesetzliche Rücksetzmöglichkeit kämpfen..

Gilt für alles andere auch (Nachtangeln, Setzkescher, Wertungsangeln etc.)..

Gaaaaanz einfach also.....................


----------



## Sharpo (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angeln als solches ist laut TSG auch tierschutzwidrig..
> 
> Es kommt vor Gericht nur auf den sinnvollen Entschuldigungsgrund an..
> 
> ...



Korrekt Thomas.
Nach dem Tierschutzgesetz wäre das Angeln schon an sich Verboten auf Grund von Tierquälerei.

Diese gleiche scheiss Diskussion habe ich mit den Alten im Verein auch (Jahrelange VDSf Falschinformation).
Setzkescher ist verboten! Ja, wo steht das?
Nach 1 entnommenen XYZ Fisch hast du das angeln einzustellen! Ja, wo steht das bzw. mein Zielfisch ist nun ein anderer.
Usw.


----------



## Gunnar. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



> Nein, ist es nicht und es gibt auch nicht mehrere Gerichtsurteile dazu bzw. es gab Freisprüche.


 
Es gibt mit C&R als Vorsatz , sowie in Verbindung mit Wiege und Fotoorgien gibts es sehr wohl Urteile.Hier wurde der Vorsatz der von den Beschuldigten zugegeben.

Was es nicht gibt ist eine Urteil wegen dem zurücksetzen allein. (ohne Vorsatz C&R als Hintergrund)


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



> Da widerspreche ich auch, nach Landesfischereiordnung sind Gewässer fischereirechtlich zu nutzen. Das heißt ein Gewässer das ein bestimmte Größe übertrifft muss befischt werden, zumindest in NRW, nach § 30 des Fischereigesetzes


Befischt heisst ja nicht beangelt - wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum mancher Geschäftsführer von Verbänden in BRW auch bei den Fischzüchtern Geschäftsführer ist..


----------



## Sharpo (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Da widerspreche ich auch, nach Landesfischereiordnung sind Gewässer fischereirechtlich zu nutzen. Das heißt ein Gewässer das ein bestimmte Größe übertrifft muss befischt werden, zumindest in NRW, nach § 30 des Fischereigesetzes




Jo, aber das Bundestierschutzgesetz ist diesem übergeordnet.

#q

Zitat Thomas:"Befischt heisst ja nicht beangelt - wird  schon seinen Grund haben, warum mancher Geschäftsführer von Verbänden in  BRW auch bei den Fischzüchtern Geschäftsführer ist.. 		 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________"

Dies ist auch korrekt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Davon ab, um wieder zum Thema zu kommen und so wie ich bisher Umfragen im AB kennerlnte:
Die Befürworter der "Weiterso-Fusion" der ewiggestrigen Alt-VDSFler werden wohl kaum über ein Viertel der Stimmen rauskommen....

Nach 50 Stimmen stand bis jetzt immer die Richtung grob fest..


----------



## Sharpo (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Es gibt mit C&R als Vorsatz , sowie in Verbindung mit Wiege und Fotoorgien gibts es sehr wohl Urteile.Hier wurde der Vorsatz der von den Beschuldigten zugegeben.
> 
> Was es nicht gibt ist eine Urteil wegen dem zurücksetzen allein. (ohne Vorsatz C&R als Hintergrund)



Ok, es kann kein Urteil wegen C&R geben weil es dafür kein Gesetz gibt und C&R somit NICHT verboten ist.

Die Probanden sind dann wegen Tierqälerei verurteilt worden und nicht wegen C&R.
Wahrscheinlich haben se den Fisch über Gebühr zum Fotografieren aus dem Wasser gehalten.

Hier ist nicht der Tatbestand C&R bestraft worden.

Das ist ein grosser Unterschied.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Angel-Ralle schrieb:


> 1.Ich bin für *eine* Fusion
> 2.Ich bin gegen die*se* Fusion
> 3. Ist mir nicht egal, aber ich möchte angeln und Fische fangen, sie zurücksetzen dürfen wenn mir so ist und sie abschlagen und mitnehmen wenn mir so ist!



So sehs ich auch.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Befischt heisst ja nicht beangelt - wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum mancher Geschäftsführer von Verbänden in BRW auch bei den Fischzüchtern Geschäftsführer ist..



Doch Thomas, und bin mir sicher du weit es besser als das was du schreibst.
Befischt heißt in NRW auch bewirtschaftet.
Ich kann den Getetzestext gern einscannen wenn ihr mögt. Aber du Thomas kennst den, und die meisten anderen wollen gar nicht wissen was da steht.

BTW. wir kaufen von einem echten Fischzüchter der seine Tiere vom Ei bis zum Besatzfisch zieht.
Wir machen auch nicht alles nach Vorschrift.
Wir haben auch reichlich Karpfenangler, mit allen Konsequenzen.
Wir haben  Stipper.
Aber als Verein haben wir uns abgesichert und bei gelten die Regeln des LFV.
Verstösst jemand dagegen, muss er hoffen das er nicht kontrolliert wird. 
Aber hier ist die Hoffnung berechtigt, dass nichts passiert, trotzdem gibt es Regeln - wie man auch in der Stadt 50 km/h fahren sollte.


----------



## Gunnar. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



> Hier ist nicht der Tatbestand C&R bestraft worden.


Jepp weil die "Tätigkeiten" die dem C&R zugeordnet sind gegen das TSchG verstoßen...


----------



## Pitti (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Ich stimme für Nein, jeder der Jahre lang im VDSF war und danach im DAV wird wissen warum ich so stimme.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



> Doch Thomas, und bin mir sicher du weit es besser als das was du schreibst.
> Befischt heißt in NRW auch bewirtschaftet.


Dazu brauchts keine Angler, das geht auch mit Netzen - daher heisst der VDSF ja auch Fischerverband, genau wie der zukünftige DAFV Fischerverband heissen soll.

Es steht nirgends, dass das von Angler bewirtschaftet werden muss..
AUFWACHEN!!

Davon ab, um wieder zum Thema zu kommen und so wie ich bisher Umfragen im AB kennerlnte:
Die Befürworter der "Weiterso-Fusion" der ewiggestrigen Alt-VDSFler werden wohl kaum über ein Viertel der Stimmen rauskommen....

Nach 50 Stimmen stand bis jetzt immer die Richtung grob fest..


----------



## leopard_afrika (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

ich bin FÜR einen starken verband, der sich uneingeschränkt FÜR die angler und das angeln einsetzt, der sich FÜR umweltschutz und nachhaltiges nutzen der umwelt einsetzt ... 
und deshalb bin ich GEGEN die fusion der beiden verbände, die gerade in den letzten jahren gezeigt haben, daß sie diese FÜR eben nicht mehr als ihren "auftrag" ansehen und deshalb spreche ich beiden MEIN vertrauen als vertreter FÜR die angler ab!


----------



## Sharpo (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Doch Thomas, und bin mir sicher du weit es besser als das was du schreibst.
> Befischt heißt in NRW auch bewirtschaftet.
> Ich kann den Getetzestext gern einscannen wenn ihr mögt. Aber du Thomas kennst den, und die meisten anderen wollen gar nicht wissen was da steht.
> 
> ...



Blub.

Schon recht unverschämt zu behaupten wir würden uns nicht für dieses Gesetz interessieren.
Eine Tatsache ist nunmal aber das Bundestierschutzgesetz ist diesem übergeordnet.
Zum Glück gibt es aber Ausnahmeregelungen wie z.b. Dein beschriebenes Fischereigesetz.

Und genauso wenig gibt es ein C&R Verbot oder auch kein generelles Verbot des anrichten eines Futterplatz in  LFV Westfalen u. Lippe Gewässern.

Du pauschalisierst einfach zuviel.

Das Problem beim Angeln ist nicht der Fisch, sondern der Drill und das Haken des Fisches. Dies "ist" Tierquälerei. Beim Netzfang habe ich dieses Problem nicht.


----------



## Patrick S. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Pitti schrieb:


> Ich stimme für Nein, jeder der Jahre lang im VDSF war und danach im DAV wird wissen warum ich so stimme.#h



Und würdest du auch so freundlich sein und es Leuten erklären die noch nie im DAV gewesen sind? Würde mich mal interessieren.

Danke...#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ich bin FÜR einen starken verband, der sich uneingeschränkt FÜR die angler und das angeln einsetzt, der sich FÜR umweltschutz und nachhaltiges nutzen der umwelt einsetzt ...
> und deshalb bin ich GEGEN die fusion der beiden verbände, die gerade in den letzten jahren gezeigt haben, daß sie diese FÜR eben nicht mehr als ihren "auftrag" ansehen und deshalb spreche ich beiden MEIN vertrauen als vertreter FÜR die angler ab!



So einfach isses...........


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu brauchts keine Angler, das geht auch mit Netzen - daher heisst der VDSF ja auch Fischerverband, genau wie der zukünftige DAFV Fischerverband heissen soll.
> 
> Es steht nirgends, dass das von Angler bewirtschaftet werden muss..
> AUFWACHEN!!
> ...


 Ach Thomas, ich glaube du redest echt von Sachen wovon du keine Ahnung hast.
das ganze geht los im 3 Abschnitt des Fischerreirechts  §21 Abrundung von Fischereibezirken für Fließgewässer.
§ 22 Fischereigenossenschaften sind verpflichtet Fischereirechte zu vergben
mein oben angeführter § 30 war falsch es ist der § 21 Sorry

Trotz allem was du schreibst ist falsch.


----------



## Sharpo (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ach Thomas, ich glaube du redest echt von Sachen wovon du keine Ahnung hast.
> das ganze geht los im 3 Abschnitt des Fischerreirechts  §21 Abrundung von Fischereibezirken für Fließgewässer.
> § 22 Fischereigenossenschaften sind verpflichtet Fischereirechte zu vergben
> mein oben angeführter § 30 war falsch es ist der § 21 Sorry
> ...



Ich glaube Du weisst auch nicht wovon Du redest.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Blub.
> 
> Schon recht unverschämt zu behaupten wir würden uns nicht für dieses Gesetz interessieren.
> Eine Tatsache ist nunmal aber das Bundestierschutzgesetz ist diesem übergeordnet.
> ...



Nix Blub und auch nicht unverschämt. Ich habe euch nicht bezichtigt sondern habe die Regel aufgezeigt.
Wenn ihr es bei euch besser macht -Glückwunsch. Bei uns läuft es so wie beschrieben. 
Was ich von "Tierschützern" halte die sich abends das Hähnchen Brustfilet beim Aldi kaufen möchte ich hier nicht ausführen.
Da bekomme ich bestimmt für einen Satz soviel Verwahrnungen das ich mich 2030 wieder mal einloggen kann.

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du weisst auch nicht wovon Du redest.



Sorry geglaubt wird in der Kirche, hast du auch Fakten?
Vermutlich nicht, nur schimpfen und defarmieren. 
Aber egal ich kann das wohl ab.


----------



## Pitti (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Und würdest du auch so freundlich sein und es Leuten erklären die noch nie im DAV gewesen sind? Würde mich mal interessieren.
> 
> Danke...#h


 
Gerne,
 wärend man im VDSF nur zahlen darf, über den Verein natürlich, damit auch Versichert ist bei tätigkeiten im Verein, ebend mehr nicht. Oder was bietet der VDSF noch den Anglern, ausser vielleicht noch Werfen üben (Casting)

Für mich ist der DAV der richtige Anglerverband, er macht es möglich für kleines Geld viele Gewässer zubeangeln und das mit der Möglichkeit wie jeder es kennt. Vieles haben wir den DAV im Westen zu verdanken, auch das vieles so ist wie es jetzt noch ist. So mußte der VDSF sich stark wenden um nicht noch mehr Mitglieder zuverlieren an den DAV. 

Für mich ist der DAV der Verband der Angler, direkt am Man mit all seine Sorgen und Problemen. Ich könnte viel gutes über den DAV schreiben, aber rein garnichts über den VDSF, ist doch komisch.

Schade das der DAV so klein ist, zuwenig Mitglieder und Vereine und damit natürlich unterlegen, aber das könnten wir Angler ja ändern!!!

Vielleicht sollte der DAV sich auch mehr im Westen Organisieren und Gewässerfonds aufkaufen, aber ich denke da ist wohl das Geld zu knapp. #h

Verbote , die wir dem VDSF zu verdanken haben muß ich hier nicht aufführen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Davon ab, um wieder zum Thema zu kommen und so wie ich bisher Umfragen im AB kennerlnte:
Die Befürworter der "Weiterso-Fusion" der ewiggestrigen Alt-VDSFler werden wohl kaum über ein Viertel der Stimmen rauskommen....

Nach 50 Stimmen stand bis jetzt immer die Richtung grob fest..


----------



## Sharpo (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Nix Blub und auch nicht unverschämt. Ich habe euch nicht bezichtigt sondern habe die Regel aufgezeigt.
> Wenn ihr es bei euch besser macht -Glückwunsch. Bei uns läuft es so wie beschrieben.
> Was ich von "Tierschützern" halte die sich abends das Hähnchen Brustfilet beim Aldi kaufen möchte ich hier nicht ausführen.
> Da bekomme ich bestimmt für einen Satz soviel Verwahrnungen das ich mich 2030 wieder mal einloggen kann.
> ...




Warum weichst Du wieder vom Thema ab.
Was hat das Hühnchen mit Angeln zu tun Geschweige denn mit dem Fischereirecht?

Desweiteren lege ich mir hier nicht irgendwelche Gesetze so hin wie ich diese gerade benötige.
Es gibt nunmal kein C&R Verbot!
Auch gibt es kein Verbot für das Anlegen eines Futterplatzes in Gewässern des LFV Westfalen u. Lippe.
Lies doch mal Deine eigenen Papiere.

Der Grossteil deiner Ausführungen ist doch blödsinn.

In Deutschland MÜSSEN VERBOTE als solches explizit geschrieben sein.
Also: Es ist verboten C&R zu betreiben.
Danach nur, nur dann kann man wegen C&R angeklagt und bestraft werden.

Und ja, Thomas ist derzeit ein wenig sehr genau. Aber unsere papiere heissen ja auch nicht Angelschein sondern Fischereischein. Dennoch ist im Fischereigesetz die Fischerei mit Handangel nicht explizit erlaubt wenn man vom Fischereirecht/gesetz redet.
Die Bewirtschaftung kann auch allein mit Reusen oder Netzen erfolgen.


----------



## schuessel (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Näö, gar nicht verzwickt:
> Ein Bundesverband muss sich dafür einsetzen, dass das gesetuzlich nicht verboten wird.
> 
> Um nicht der Hälfte der Angler vor den Kopp zu stossen.
> ...



Das mit dem verzwickt war etwas unklar von mir formuliert. Mir is schon klar wie einfach das alles ist: Jeder kämpft für sich alleine. 
Wenn man über die Verbände schimpft muß man auch die Angler selbst einbeziehen.
Jedes Volk hat die Regierung, die es verdient.


----------



## Sharpo (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Sorry geglaubt wird in der Kirche, hast du auch Fakten?
> Vermutlich nicht, nur schimpfen und defarmieren.
> Aber egal ich kann das wohl ab.



Ich diffamiere Dich nicht.
Du erzählst einfach nur Blödsinn.

Dies zu C&R:
http://www.vdkac.de/articles/1326965708.pdf


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Pitti schrieb:


> Gerne,
> wärend man im VDSF nur zahlen darf, über den Verein natürlich, damit auch Versichert ist bei tätigkeiten im Verein, ebend mehr nicht. Oder was bietet der VDSF noch den Anglern, ausser vielleicht noch Werfen üben (Casting)
> 
> Für mich ist der DAV der richtige Anglerverband, er macht es möglich für kleines Geld viele Gewässer zubeangeln und das mit der Möglichkeit wie jeder es kennt. Vieles haben wir den DAV im Westen zu verdanken, auch das vieles so ist wie es jetzt noch ist. So mußte der VDSF sich stark wenden um nicht noch mehr Mitglieder zuverlieren an den DAV.
> ...



Boah wo lebt ihr. Ich muss schon widersprechen.
Also klar ist ein Verein der über den Landesverband angeschlossen ist zahlt ~ 8 € pro Mitglied im Jahr, will dieses Mitglied an den LFV Strecken fischen zahlt er zusätzlich 22 € - der durchschnittliche Verein kostet 80 €  für ein Mitglied.
Dafür (+110 €) kann ich in ganz Westfalen und Lippe fischen also ich finde der Preis ist in Ordnung - zumindest für mich.
Wenn ich höre wir haben eine Anzahl von Gesetzen dem VDSF zu verdanken, bekomme ich die Kriese! Welche bitte? Sage mir genau welche dann glaube ich dir. 
Es ist einfach nur Stimmungsmache DAV gegen VDSF - in meinen Augen sehr lächerlich.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Da widerspreche ich auch, nach Landesfischereiordnung sind Gewässer fischereirechtlich zu nutzen. Das heißt ein Gewässer das ein bestimmte Größe übertrifft muss befischt werden, zumindest in NRW, nach § 30 des Fischereigesetzes



Das gilt nicht nur in NRW, sondern meines Wissens nach bundesweit.

Steht so auch in einem Schmöker, den ich gerade zum Thema Besatz durchlese:
http://www.bfn.de/fileadmin/MDB/documents/service/skript213.pdf

Seite 79:
"Für alle Gewässer, die größer als 1 ha sind, gilt nach den Landesfischereigesetzen eine Hege- und
Bewirtschaftungspflicht. Diese umfasst in manchen Ländern ausdrücklich auch die Verpflichtung, die
Artenvielfalt und den heimischen Fischbestand zu schützen."

Das Dokument wird übrigens von vielen Fischerei-Fachstellen referenziert, wenn es um Besatzfragen etc. geht und zeigt, welchen Spagat Vereinsvorstände hinlegen müssen, um Mitglieder und Behören gleichzeitig glücklich zu machen. Da könnte ein gemeinsamer Verband wohl helfen, wenn es dazu gemeinsame Positionen gäbe ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Ne rechtswissenschaftliche Rede zum nachlesen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/250/14/


----------



## Sharpo (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Boah wo lebt ihr. Ich muss schon widersprechen.
> Also klar ist ein Verein der über den Landesverband angeschlossen ist zahlt ~ 8 € pro Mitglied im Jahr, will dieses Mitglied an den LFV Strecken fischen zahlt er zusätzlich 22 € - der durchschnittliche Verein kostet 80 €  für ein Mitglied.
> Dafür (+110 €) kann ich in ganz Westfalen und Lippe fischen also ich finde der Preis ist in Ordnung - zumindest für mich.
> Wenn ich höre wir haben eine Anzahl von Gesetzen dem VDSF zu verdanken, bekomme ich die Kriese! Welche bitte? Sage mir genau welche dann glaube ich dir.
> Es ist einfach nur Stimmungsmache DAV gegen VDSF - in meinen Augen sehr lächerlich.



Auch FALSCH!

Das kannst Du nicht.
Du kannst nur die Strecken bzw. Gewässer beangeln die vom LFV Westfalen und Lippe gepachtet sind.
Du kannst nicht die Ruhr, die Stever, die Lenne, den Ternscher See etc beangeln.
Auch die komplette Lippe kannst Du nicht beangeln.
Für die Ems musst Du extra zahlen.

Desweiteren kannst Du nicht vom LFV Westfalen u. Lippe auf alle anderen LFV schliessen.

Zum VDSF, Du hast Recht. für den grossteil der Landesgesetze sind die LFV mitverantwortlich. Aber diverse Richtlinien/ Ansichten etc.  zur Fischerei sind auf drängen des VDSF entstanden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Davon ab, um wieder zum Thema zu kommen und so wie ich bisher Umfragen im AB kennerlnte:
Die Befürworter der "Weiterso-Fusion" der ewiggestrigen Alt-VDSFler werden wohl kaum über ein Viertel der Stimmen rauskommen....

Nach 50 Stimmen stand bis jetzt immer die Richtung grob fest..


----------



## sonstwer (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Hi!

@ Jürgen W aus T.

Du argumentierst mit den Restriktionen, die für deinen Bereich gelten.
Ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Teil Deutschlands ist aber von diesen Restriktionen nicht betroffen, ob sie nuhn gesetzlich verankert sind, oder auf LV-Ebene zur Geltung gebracht werden.

Kannst du es uns wirklich verdenken, daß wir einen Dachverband ablehnen, der genau diese Restriktionen auf gesamt Deutschland ausdehnen wollen würde, ließe man ihn?

Wenn das so sein sollte, geht das in meinen Augen ganz eindeutig über einfachen Fangneid hinaus.

Ich für meinen Teil bleibe dabei:
Ich will einen Dachverband, der mein Hobby nicht weiter einschränkt und letztendlich unmöglich macht!

Denk mal darüber nach, ob du wirklich willst, daß sich der Rest der Welt sich euren restriktiven Vorstellungen über den Sinn des Angelns und das Angeln an sich unterwerfen sollte.

Es gibt genügend Gegenden Weltweit, wo das Angeln funktioniert, ohne daß sich großartig jemand (Gesetz oder Verbände) darum kümmert.
Der wahre Feind, die wahre Bedrohung für den Fisch liegt in der großkommerziellen Fischerei!

Und das letzte, was wir als Angler brauchen, ist ein Verband, der mit genau denen in das selbe Horn stößt.
Und enn nicht mit denen, dann mit allen anderen Angelgegenern zusammen das selbe Liedchen pfeift.

Der VDSF ist eine GmbH, ein kommerziell orientierter Zusammenschluß. Erwartest du wirklich ernsthaft, daß die etwas für Angler tun, die ihnen gerade mal 2€ pro Jahr einbringen?

Alle deutschen Angler reden von einer guten Lobby durch die Fusion für uns Angler. 
So tief, wie die in den Fischereiinteressen (NICHT Anglerinteressen!) drin stecken, wer erwartet ernsthaft, daß die nicht von der Fischereilobby korrumpiert sind?

Nicht für den Verband, sondern Vorteile für die Person!

So hartnäckig, wie die "Alten Herren" sich verhalten, drängt sich doch geradezu der Verdacht auf, daß die dem Lobbyismus fröhnen, wie unsere allgemeinen Politiker.
Alles legal, aber wie siehts mit der moralischen Wertung aus?

So dumm kann eigentlich niemand sein, wie die Herren Funktionäre sich anstellen.
Bleibt da nur eine Erklärung: Die bedienen eine andere Lobby, als uns Anglergemeinschaft.

Sorry, aber so mistrauisch hat mich Deutschland mitlerweile gemacht. Wenn du die Machthaber nicht überzeugen kannst, dann kauf sie dir. 

Ich für meinen Teil traue den Herren vom VDSF nicht weiter, als ich sie werfen kann.
Sie haben eben laut ihrer eigenen Organisationsstruktur nicht das Wohl aller Angler im Blick, sondern nur finanzielle Interessen zu vertreten.
Vermutlich die eigenen!

So seh ich die Sache und darum will und kann ich mich denen nicht unterordnen, geschweige denn, anschließen.

Just my humble opinion!

LG,
frank


----------



## Pitti (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Boah wo lebt ihr. Ich muss schon widersprechen.
> Also klar ist ein Verein der über den Landesverband angeschlossen ist zahlt ~ 8 € pro Mitglied im Jahr, will dieses Mitglied an den LFV Strecken fischen zahlt er zusätzlich 22 € - der durchschnittliche Verein kostet 80 € für ein Mitglied.
> Dafür (+110 €) kann ich in ganz Westfalen und Lippe fischen also ich finde der Preis ist in Ordnung - zumindest für mich.
> Wenn ich höre wir haben eine Anzahl von Gesetzen dem VDSF zu verdanken, bekomme ich die Kriese! Welche bitte? Sage mir genau welche dann glaube ich dir.
> Es ist einfach nur Stimmungsmache DAV gegen VDSF - in meinen Augen sehr lächerlich.


 
Bevor Du mir etwas unterstellst solltes Du erstmal über den Tellerrand schauen und nicht nur in Deinem Bundesland die Regeln und Verbote Listen.

Ich gehe mal davon aus das Ihr bei euch, bis jetzt wohl kaum was mit dem DAV zu tun hattet. Oder ?


----------



## Sharpo (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Pitti schrieb:


> Bevor Du mir etwas unterstellst solltes Du erstmal über den Tellerrand schauen und nicht nur in Deinem Bundesland die Regeln und Verbote Listen.
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus das Ihr bei euch, bis jetzt wohl kaum was mit dem DAV zu tun hattet. Oder ?




Ne, hatten wir nicht. Herr Dr. Möhlenkamps Wort war ja immer Gesetz hier.

LFV Westfalen u. Lippe = No Demokratie, No Informationen zur Fusion, No Unterlagen zur Fusion ausgelegt, NO Basis befragt und mitgenommen, No Antworten auf kritische Fragen, No Antworten auf die schlechten Bilanzen und no Antworten darauf wo es nach der Fusion hingehen soll.
Die einzige Antwort von Herrn Dr. Möhlenkamp: "Wir müssen mit einer Stimme sprechen."

Ja warum denn Herr Dr.?  Keine Antwort.

1a

Statt dessen liest man von anderen LFV Präsidenten wie diese gemobbt, diffamiert und belogen werden.


----------



## Sharpo (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



snoekbars schrieb:


> Hallo Sharpo,
> 
> das ist das Krasseste was ich bis jetzt gehört habe.
> Auweia.
> ...



Sorry, was meinste?

Der LFV Westfalen u. Lippe hat seit 2008 soweit ich es überblicken konnte gerade mal 2 Berichte zur Fusion auf seiner Internetseite veröffentlicht.
Die zweite Information war die Mitteilung über das Scheitern dieser.
Die vom VDSF ausgehändigten Unterlagen lagen meines Wissens nicht zur Einsicht bereit.
Darüber kann ich aber auch falsch Informiert sein.


----------



## Sharpo (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



snoekbars schrieb:


> Das hier :
> 
> ``Herr Dr. Möhlenkamps Wort war ja immer Gesetz hier`` usw.
> 
> Gruß snoekbars



Ach, hört sich jetzt nur recht krass an.
Klar wird hier auch Abgestimmt. Also Demokratisch. 
Nur wie überall besteht die Frage auf welcher Wissensgrundlage?


----------



## gründler (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Leute geht Angeln solange ihr noch könnt und dürft (insider).

Für die Zeit danach tun mir die leute leid die nicht wie manche Grenznah wohnen,ich gehöre Gott sei dank zu Grenznahen fraktion.


#h


----------



## gründler (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



snoekbars schrieb:


> @ gründler
> 
> ... und nun alle ab zur Grenze oder wie ?
> Hast Du abgestimmt ?
> ...


 

Ja hab ich,mit ich will nicht das mein DAV Ausweiß bald DAFV oder wie auch immer heißt.


Wenn schon hohe Amtsträger sagen das wir auf lange sicht verloren haben,dann bin ich froh das ich zwischen 3 EU Ländern nur ca 2-3 Std anfahrt habe.

#h


----------



## Wegberger (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Hallo,

vielleicht sollte man mal eine bundesweite Exeltapete erstellen,
damit nicht immer über grundlegende Missverständnisse zwischen LV Grundsätzen diskutiert wird - sondern über Inhalte.

Ich denke der Umstand, dass "Niemand" in Diskussionen tatsächlich den Anderen versteht - spielt den "alten Herren"  gut in die Karten.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> @ Jürgen W aus T.
> 
> ...



Ich widerspreche


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Und für all die "Rechtsexperten" hier bez. C+R, Gemeinschaftsfischen etc. mal zum nachlesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/werbimg/A...zen_des_Fischereirechts_Jendrusch_Niehaus.pdf

Es ist nicht alles so restriktiv wie in den von Jürgen beschriebenen Vereinen/Verbänden, es gibt durchaus juristisch fundierte, vernünftige und anglerfreundliche Sichtweisen.

Davon ab, um wieder zum Thema zu kommen und so wie ich bisher Umfragen im AB kennerlnte:
Die Befürworter der "Weiterso-Fusion" der ewiggestrigen Alt-VDSFler werden wohl kaum über ein Viertel der Stimmen rauskommen....

Nach 50 Stimmen stand bis jetzt immer die Richtung grob fest..


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



> Klartext DAV rund 300.000 Mitglieder, ehemalige DDR - falsch oder richtig?
> Dem gegenüber 650000 Mitglieder VDSF im Westen
> Richtig oder falsch


Falsch:
VDSF ca. 603.000, DAV ca. 165.000 die bezahklt haben.
Durch Doppe/Mehrfachmitgledschaften reale Personen wohl kaum mehr als 500.000



> Genau und nur ein starker Verband kann den Leuten entgegentreten


Also weder VDSF, DAV noch DAFV, da die schwach sind und ihre Inkompetenz gerade erst wieder bewiesen haben.


----------



## gründler (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

http://www.fangplatz.de/angeln/bereiche-themen/allgemein/artikel-allgemein/catch-and-release.html


Ich hab da auch noch einen.


#h


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und für all die "Rechtsexperten" hier bez. C+R, Gemeinschaftsfischen etc. mal zum nachlesen:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/werbimg/A...zen_des_Fischereirechts_Jendrusch_Niehaus.pdf
> 
> Es ist nicht alles so restriktiv wie in den von Jürgen beschriebenen Vereinen/Verbänden, es gibt durchaus juristisch fundierte, vernünftige und anglerfreundliche Sichtweisen.
> ...



Thomas wenn du nicht immer gleich rot sehen würdest wenn du meinen Namen liest, hättest du gelesen das es eine Vorschrift und eine Handhabung gibt.
Allerdings kann ich deine Euphorie nicht teilen, bezüglich des Ergebnisses. 
Wer hier eine andere Meinung als der Mainstream auf diesem Board hat, muss schon sehr dickfellig sein.
Und ich habe eine Meinung die sicherlich mehr Menschen (Angler) vertreten als dir lieb sein wird. 
Nur die Leute haben nicht die Muße sich mit den Argumenten zu beschäftigen die von den Gegnern hervorgebracht werden.
100 % Zustimmung DAV
74 % Zustimmung  VDSF
2 Stimmen mehr beim VDSF würden wir heute nicht schreiben

Also was sagst du dazu


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Die dem alten Verbots-VDSF Hörigen kriegste abe mit Fakten nicht  - Die WOLLEN Verbote für Angler.........

Gut, dass da NDS und der Rheinische anfangen, sich vom alten Verbots- und Restriktions-VDSF und vom unfähigen DAV abzukoppeln und versuchen wolllen, etwas FÜR Angler zu machen.

Sollten sich ander anschliessen, statt ihre anglerfeindiche Restriktionslinie weiterzutreiben wie SH, Westfalen und Lippe, Bayern etc....


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



> Also was sagst du dazu



Dass die anglerfeindlichen Fusionstreiber es nicht geschafft haben, die notwendige Mehrheit zusammen zu kriegen.

Dass sie dumm genug waren, Warnungen vom Notar, Wirtschaftsprüfer und der VDSF-Justitiarin zu ignorieren.

Dass es im VDSF seit bekanntwerden der Dokumente NICHT EINMAL DIE NOTWENDIGE Mehrheit gab.

Dass die anglerfeindlichen Fusionstreiber in ihrer Dummheit das trotzdem meinten durchprügeln zu müssen.

DILETTANTISMUS PUR ALSO..

Und solche Leute und Verbände gehören weg, um nicht weiter Anglern schaden zu können.-

Es müssen Leute her, dies auch können..

Die Fusionstreiber habens bewiesen, dass sie es nicht können.........



> 2 Stimmen mehr beim VDSF würden wir heute nicht schreiben


Doch klar, weil wir die anglerfreundlicheren Verbände wie NDS und den Rheinischen, wahrscheinlich auch Berli,n unterstützen würden, die ja nicht mitgemacht hätten.

Weil die dummen Fusionstreiber bis heute nicht begreifen, dass SIE eben keinen einheitlichen Verband hinkriegen werden!!

NIE!!

Nicht auf diese dumme Art und Weise, mit Erpressung, Drohung etc..

Da sich vernünftigere Verbände mit Grausen vom so einem dilettantischen Konstrukt abwenden werden und das auch schon klar gemacht haben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> 100 % Zustimmung DAV
> 74 % Zustimmung  VDSF
> 2 Stimmen mehr beim VDSF würden wir heute nicht schreiben



Wenn schon, dann schreib die ganze Wahrheit.

Es gibt keine verbindliche Abstimmung beim DAV. Dazu kam es nicht, weil der VDSF zuvor gegen die Fusion gestimmt hatte.

Vom DAV gab es lediglich eine Probeabstimmung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Die anglerfeindlichen Fusionstreiber haben es nicht geschafft, die notwendige Mehrheit zusammen zu kriegen.

Da sie dumm genug waren, Warnungen vom Notar, Wirtschaftsprüfer und der VDSF-Justitiarin zu ignorieren.

Da es im VDSF seit bekanntwerden der Dokumente NICHT EINMAL DIE NOTWENDIGE Mehrheit gab.

Da die anglerfeindlichen Fusionstreiber in ihrer Dummheit das trotzdem meinten durchprügeln zu müssen.

DILETTANTISMUS PUR ALSO..

Und solche Leute und Verbände gehören weg, um nicht weiter Anglern schaden zu können.-

Es müssen Leute her, dies auch können..

Die Fusionstreiber habens bewiesen, dass sie es nicht können.........



> 2 Stimmen mehr beim VDSF würden wir heute nicht schreiben


Doch klar, weil wir die anglerfreundlicheren Verbände wie NDS und den Rheinischen, wahrscheinlich auch Berli,n unterstützen würden, die ja nicht mitgemacht hätten.

Weil die dummen Fusionstreiber bis heute nicht begreifen, dass SIE eben keinen einheitlichen Verband hinkriegen werden!!

NIE!!

Nicht auf diese dumme Art und Weise, mit Erpressung, Drohung etc..

Da sich vernünftigere Verbände mit Grausen vom so einem dilettantischen Konstrukt abwenden werden und das auch schon klar gemacht haben.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass die anglerfeindlichen Fusionstreiber es nicht geschafft haben, die notwendige Mehrheit zusammen zu kriegen.
> 
> Dass sie dumm genug waren, Warnungen vom Notar, Wirtschaftsprüfer und der VDSF-Justitiarin zu ignorieren.
> 
> ...



Sorry Thomas, aber wenn man eine 2/3 Mehrheit um 1 % verfehlt, hat das nichts mit Dummheit zu tun sondern eher mit Shit hapens

Das ist was anderes wie eine JHV deines Vereins. Ehrlich Thomas habe gedacht du bist ein schlauer, aber ich denke ------- Selbstzensur


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



> Sorry Thomas, aber wenn man eine 2/3 Mehrheit um 1 % verfehlt, hat das nichts mit Dummheit zu tun sondern eher mit Shit hapens


Kannst oder willst Du das nicht verstehen:
*ES GAB NICHT EINMAL IM VORFELD DIE BENÖTIGTE MEHRHEIT IM VDSF.*
Davon ab brauchts 3/4, nicht 2/3....

Nicht im Vebrandsauschuss vor Papenburg (da wollte die Mehheit der Verbände sogar ne Verschiebung), nicht in Papenburg bei den Gesprächen, nicht in Berlin beim Verbandsauschuss!!!

*Das dann abstimmen zu lassen, nachdem am Vortag noch 44% dagegen waren, nachdem der Austritt von NDS schon angekündigt war, ist PURE DUMMHEIT und sonst gar nix,.*

Die sind unfähig, das haben sie bewiesen, sie gehören weg, um nicht weiter Anglern schaden zu können.

Dann erst kann überhaupt an einen einheitlichen Verband FÜR Angler gedacht werden, wenn diese anglerfreindlichen Altlasten demokratisch entsorgt sind..

Da lobe ich mir NDS und den Rheinischen, die in der Praxis beweisen, dass es anders, besser, anglerfreundlicher geht.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn schon, dann schreib die ganze Wahrheit.
> 
> Es gibt keine verbindliche Abstimmung beim DAV. Dazu kam es nicht, weil der VDSF zuvor gegen die Fusion gestimmt hatte.
> 
> Vom DAV gab es lediglich eine Probeabstimmung.



Stimmt, aber was geworden wäre ist doch eher eine Zustimmung. Oder willst du das bestreiten.

Alle Wessis sind böse - besonders die vom VDSF

Jetzt aber ich auch mal #q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



> Alle Wessis sind böse - besonders die vom VDSF



Nicht alle, gerade erst hab ich geschrieben:
NDS und der Rheinische fangen an, es richtig(er) zu machen und die ausdrücklich dafür gelobt..

Aber die der Initiative angehören, das sind die "Bösen", wenn man solchen Dilettantismus als "böse" bezeichnen will.


Und natürlich beide Bundesverbände, die sich von dieser dilettantischen Initiative treiben ließen..


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Soll keine Pöbelei sein, aber ich wundere mich wie heftig viel zu dem Thema geschrieben wird. Ist nicht irgendwann alles gesagt? Mittlerweile kommts mir so vor, als wäre jeder Post schon 5 mal geschrieben worden.

Ich finds ja gut, dass auch solche Themen disskutiert werden, aber nun ist es ein bisschen too much, dreht sich ja schon fast jeder 2te Thread drum....

Schönen Abend und eine weitere fröhliche Disskutierrei #h


----------



## sonstwer (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Zitat von *sonstwer* 

 
_Hi!

@ Jürgen W aus T.

Du argumentierst mit den Restriktionen, die für deinen Bereich gelten.
Ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Teil Deutschlands ist aber von diesen  Restriktionen nicht betroffen, ob sie nuhn gesetzlich verankert sind,  oder auf LV-Ebene zur Geltung gebracht werden.
Klartext DAV rund 300.000 Mitglieder, ehemalige DDR  - falsch oder richtig?
Dem gegenüber 650000 Mitglieder VDSF im Westen
Richtig oder falsch

300 000 sind zwar stark übertrieben, stellen aber immer noch einen nicht unbeträchtlichen Teil dar, besonders, wenn man die nicht organisierten Angler noch dazu zählt!

Kannst du es uns wirklich verdenken, daß wir einen Dachverband ablehnen,  der genau diese Restriktionen auf gesamt Deutschland ausdehnen wollen  würde, ließe man ihn?
Hallo - Restrektionen  werden kommen wenn wir nicht  mit einer Stimme sprechen, sondern diesen Schwachsinn der letzten 20  Jahre weitermachen. Warum weil wir so wie es jetzt läuft schwach sind.

Für euch nicht, aber für UNS!
Ihr habt sie schon!

 
Wenn das so sein sollte, geht das in meinen Augen ganz eindeutig über einfachen Fangneid hinaus.

Ja genau ich düse nach Dresden zur Elbe um den DAV Mitgliedern ihren Aal wegzufangen

Hä?

Ich für meinen Teil bleibe dabei:
Ich will einen Dachverband, der mein Hobby nicht weiter einschränkt und letztendlich unmöglich macht!

Den kannst du bekommen, aber nicht wenn du jede Einigung verhinderst - nur zusammen sind wir stark.

SO sind wir nur stark im Einführen von Restriktionen!

Denk mal darüber nach, ob du wirklich willst, daß sich der Rest der Welt  sich euren restriktiven Vorstellungen über den Sinn des Angelns und das  Angeln an sich unterwerfen sollte.

Ich denke täglich über meine kleinen Gewässerpool  nach, und wie gesagt wir haben Vorschriften aber nicht überall einen  Blitzkasten (übertragend gesehen)

Wir haben auch nicht an jeder Ecke einen Starenkasten stehen!
Aber warum sollen wir uns auf verlangen anderer kriminalisieren lassen?
 

Es gibt genügend Gegenden Weltweit, wo das Angeln funktioniert, ohne daß  sich großartig jemand (Gesetz oder Verbände) darum kümmert.
Der wahre Feind, die wahre Bedrohung für den Fisch liegt in der großkommerziellen Fischerei!

Genau und nur ein starker Verband kann den Leuten entgegentreten

Jup, recht hast du! Solange er sich nicht VDSF GmbH nennt, denn der ist für die Mehrheit der Restriktionen verantwortlich!

Und das letzte, was wir als Angler brauchen, ist ein Verband, der mit genau denen in das selbe Horn stößt.
Und enn nicht mit denen, dann mit allen anderen Angelgegenern zusammen das selbe Liedchen pfeift.

Nein wir Angler müssen auch uns an die Gegebenheiten  anpassen. Das haben wir Angler hier im Westen unter dem bösen VDSF  andauernd gemacht.

Jup. Unter dem VDSF, der euch ein Ding nach dem anderen reingewürgt hat. Und ihr habt brav geschluckt!
Nur zur Information: Das "stopfen" (Zwangsfütterung) von Wirbeltieren ist mittlerweile durch das Tierschutzgesetz auch verboten!
 
Der VDSF ist eine GmbH, ein kommerziell orientierter Zusammenschluß.  Erwartest du wirklich ernsthaft, daß die etwas für Angler tun, die ihnen  gerade mal 2€ pro Jahr einbringen?

Ich hoffe das sie eine GmbH sind damit kein Geld für ein Sch.... verballert wird.

Für solche *******, wie die Belange von uns Anglern?
Lieber die kommerziellen Fischer und die Naturschützer füttern, oder wie?
 
Alle deutschen Angler reden von einer guten Lobby durch die Fusion für uns Angler. 
So tief, wie die in den Fischereiinteressen (NICHT Anglerinteressen!)  drin stecken, wer erwartet ernsthaft, daß die nicht von der  Fischereilobby korrumpiert sind?

Nicht für den Verband, sondern Vorteile für die Person!

So hartnäckig, wie die "Alten Herren" sich verhalten, drängt sich doch  geradezu der Verdacht auf, daß die dem Lobbyismus fröhnen, wie unsere  allgemeinen Politiker.
Alles legal, aber wie siehts mit der moralischen Wertung aus?
Ach höre doch auf mit den Plattheiten

So dumm kann eigentlich niemand sein, wie die Herren Funktionäre sich anstellen.
Bleibt da nur eine Erklärung: Die bedienen eine andere Lobby, als uns Anglergemeinschaft.

Alte säcke haben Erfahrung

Im Geld einsacken! Darum nennt man sie auch alte "Säcke"!

Sorry, aber so mistrauisch hat mich Deutschland mitlerweile gemacht.  Wenn du die Machthaber nicht überzeugen kannst, dann kauf sie dir. 

Lol Machthaber - jetzt kommt gleich Kollege Marx und Engels


Du unterstellst mir, ich wäre ein Ossi?
Wenn du weiter keine Argumente hast, dann kann ich dich nur bedauern!
Ich stamme aus dem Westen Deutschlands, bin also ein "Wessi"!
In meinem Kopf existiert allerdings keine Mauer mehr.
Im Gegensatz zu dir (scheinbar), kenne ICH nur deutsche (Angler)!

Soll keine Diskriminierung für Migranten sein, das will ich hiermit kund tun!
 
Ich für meinen Teil traue den Herren vom VDSF nicht weiter, als ich sie werfen kann.
Sie haben eben laut ihrer eigenen Organisationsstruktur nicht das Wohl  aller Angler im Blick, sondern nur finanzielle Interessen zu vertreten.
Vermutlich die eigenen!

Kennst du jemanden persöhnlich?

Mein, ich kenne keinen persönlich, verfolge aber die Meldungen in den Medien sehr genau, und damit meine ich nicht BZ oder Bild!
Ich erinnere da an die CDU-Spendenaffähre, die nur auf Grund von Imunitäten im Sande verlaufen ist.

Die VDSF-Fonkionäre spielen sich auch als Politiker auf, was liegt also näher, als sie in die gleiche Schublade zu stecken, wenn sie schon so schlau waren, sich nicht als gemeinnützigen Verein eintragen zu lassen!
 
So seh ich die Sache und darum will und kann ich mich denen nicht unterordnen, geschweige denn, anschließen.

Just my humble opinion!

LG,
frank_


Ich widerspreche

Widersprich mir ruhig, daß heist noch lange nicht, daß du Recht hast.

Für mich hast du dich nur zu einem Meinungsinhaber degradiert, der keine Meinung außer der eigenen gelten lässt.

Sorry, aber da kann ich nicht mithalten; So tief kann ich mich nach meinem Bandscheibenvorfall nicht mehr bücken.

Auch eine Krankheit (und die damit zusammenhängende Auseinandersetzung mit dem "System Deutschland") kann einem zu Rückgrad und Verstand verhelfen.

Ich hoffe wirklich, daß du, wenn du in Rente gehst, noch angeln darfst.
Auch wenn die Herren Geldscheffler und Stuhlkleber dann an den Drücker gekommen sind.

Ich habe den Vorteil, in Grenznähe zu wohnen, ich werde angeln dürfen, wenn auch vielleicht nicht mehr in Deutschland.

In Polen ist das Angeln ein "Jederman-Recht" und die werden sich das ganz gewiss nicht nehmen lassen!

Ich wünsch dir noch viele Fische, solange du noch angeln darfst.
Ich neide sie dir nicht!

LG,
frank


----------



## ehrwien (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

ich verfolge das aktuelle Geschehen nicht so intensiv wie es hier immer aufbereitet wird und bin auch noch nicht so lange (wieder) Angler (in Deutschland). Habe mir jetzt auch hier die bisherigen Beiträge nicht durchgelesen, aber da ich auch abgestimmt habe, will ich meine Meinung auch noch mal kurz hierlassen:

Grundsätzlich bin ich für eine Fusion. Angeln ist ja bisher Ländersache und ich bin der Meinung, das sollte bundeseinheitlich geregelt werden (Schonmaße und -zeiten etc. kann man ja trotzdem lokal für die Gewässer[-abschnitte] festlegen). In anderen Ländern sieht man doch, wie einfach es gehen kann, wenn man nicht soviele Bürden auferlegt bekommt, wenn man ans Wasser will, wie im bürokratieverseuchten Deutschland. 
Ich denke, eine bundeseinheitliche Anglervertretung könnte ein erster Schritt weg vom unnötig komplizierten Angelalltag sein


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Hallo - Restrektionen  werden kommen wenn wir nicht  mit einer Stimme sprechen, sondern diesen Schwachsinn der letzten 20  Jahre weitermachen. Warum weil wir so wie es jetzt läuft schwach sind.



Deine Aussagen sind unseriös.

Schau einfach mal, wer als Vorstandschaft für den neuen Bundesverband zur Wahl steht. Ich lese da den Namen Braun, also einen Menschen, der offen gegen die Prinzipien des DAV steht und die Entnahme aller maßigen Fische fordert. Solche Leute soll ich ernst nehmen oder besser noch wählen?

Ich fische in Bayern und sehe, welche Verrenkungen die Vorstände hier machen, um einigermaßen die Kurve zu kriegen. 

Beispiel gefällig: Entnahmepflicht und Abschaffung des Mindestmaßes für Waller, auch in Weihern. Geht's noch?

Leute wie Braun sind das Problem, nicht die Lösung. 

Restriktionen fallen nicht vom Himmel. Die werden auch nicht von Naturschutzverbänden (klar, es gibt Ausnahmen) in die Welt gesetzt. Mit denen kommen wir hier z.B. ganz gut klar. Wir beziehen bei uns am Hausweiher sogar den Strom von deren Gebäude und feiern gemeinsam, andererseits haben wir ein Auge auf den Schutz ihrer Vogelinsel. Das Problem sind die Betonschädel im Landesverband, die sich jetzt anschicken, den gleichen Schmarren auf Bundesebene zu treiben. 

Solange ich die Namen der Leute auf den Vorstandslisten sehe, die verantwortlich für den aktuellen Käse sind, wird das nix mit meiner Stimme.

Ich bin kein grüner Junge und kenne mich ein wenig im Politik- und Wirtschaftsbetrieb aus. Die Brauns und Mohnerts dieser Welt wollen nicht den Anglern zur Seite stehen. Ich behaupte mal, die sind denen sogar völlig egal. Sie wollen Posten, Macht und ihre Ideologie durchsetzen, wie Politiker halt. Und genau diese Coleur brauchen wir nicht.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kannst oder willst Du das nicht verstehen:
> *ES GAB NICHT EINMAL IM VORFELD DIE BENÖTIGTE MEHRHEIT IM VDSF.*
> Davon ab brauchts 3/4, nicht 2/3....
> 
> ...



Wir sind wieder beim Anfang. Der neue fusionierte Verband wäre neu geführt worden. 
Du bist Koch - ein neuer Küchenchef bringt neue Rezepte, neue Arbeitsabläufe und damit neue Kunden.
Die jetzigen Vorsitzenden -die Daank der Gegner sich noch einige Zeit auf Ihren Posten breitmachen . werden dies noch mindestens 3 Monate tun.
Die Frau ***** (Name entfallen) die als neue Präsidentin für den neuen Verband geplant war, wird etwas anderes machen. Sie kam nicht von einem Verband sondern von außen. 

Also Thomas warum wird ein solches Fass aufgemacht, für nicht einmal 25% der Angler in gog (good old germany)


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



snoekbars schrieb:


> Hallo Pikehunter_Fabi,
> 
> bist Du schon stimmberechtigt ? Schlaf schön !
> 
> Netter Gruß snoekbars



Bist du nur am Beiträge sammeln oder hat dein Post auch eine Aussage? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



> Wir sind wieder beim Anfang. Der neue fusionierte Verband wäre neu geführt worden.


Bis auf Gentechnik-Kassan nur alte VDSFler wie Abknüppel Braun etc. und ein paar Alibi-DAVler- da ist nix Neues zu erwarten, schon gar nix besseres.......


----------



## Pitti (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

zitat: (Alle Wessis sind böse - besonders die vom VDSF) oder (DAV gleich DDR)

Nun wird mir einiges klar, tja wer noch so denkt und das nach 20 Jahren. Sorry, aber hat das mit den alten die Erfahrung haben zu tun ?

Ich komme und bin aus dem Westen, habe wende und alles was damit zu tun hat 1:1 mit erlebt, auch im Bereich Angeln. Selbst zur Wende hin, hat niemand im SFV-Wilmersdorf je so gedacht, alle haben es begrüßt und sich auf eine Zusammenarbeit und Gemeinsames angeln gefreut. 

Aber wenn ich sowas höre, dann wundert mich es nicht das es scheitern mußte.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Deine Aussagen sind unseriös.
> 
> Schau einfach mal, wer als Vorstandschaft für den neuen Bundesverband zur Wahl steht. Ich lese da den Namen Braun, also einen Menschen, der offen gegen die Prinzipien des DAV steht und die Entnahme aller maßigen Fische fordert. Solche Leute soll ich ernst nehmen oder besser noch wählen?
> 
> ...




Schönen tag


----------



## sonstwer (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Und ich habe eine Meinung die sicherlich mehr Menschen (Angler) vertreten als dir lieb sein wird.




Du hast vor allem eine Meinung und vertrittst sie so daß du mehr Menschen vor den Kopf stößt, als dir je lieb sein könnte!

Aber das nur nebenbei.
Wer "Ahnung" studiert hat, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen!


----------



## gründler (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Wer sagt das der DAV bei der hauptwahl mit 100% Ja gesagt hätte.
Warum gibt es aussagen wie: Man hat zu 100% ja gestimmt(Probeabstimmung) weil man kein Bock hatte eingelullt zu werden.

Schachzug oder nicht???

Warum erwähnt der durchsichtige Schreiber in seinem brief das der DAV nicht fusionieren wollte???

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253379&page=2


Warum trifft leopard Afrika im Zug ein Menschen der am telef.im Zug nach Berlin an dem Weekend wo die Fusion ist,über'n DAV ablästert???
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253379&page=2


Augen auf beim Eierkauf!


#h#h#h


----------



## Sharpo (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Thomas wenn du nicht immer gleich rot sehen würdest wenn du meinen Namen liest, hättest du gelesen das es eine Vorschrift und eine Handhabung gibt.
> Allerdings kann ich deine Euphorie nicht teilen, bezüglich des Ergebnisses.
> Wer hier eine andere Meinung als der Mainstream auf diesem Board hat, muss schon sehr dickfellig sein.
> Und ich habe eine Meinung die sicherlich mehr Menschen (Angler) vertreten als dir lieb sein wird.
> ...


Der Mainstream interessiert nicht. 
Man kann in Deutschland nur nach aktuelle Gesetzeslage verurteilen.
Und das Gesetz gibt kein C&R Verbot her.

Desweiteren läuft die Fischerei- Bundesverbandpolitk nicht erst seit Öffnung der Grenze falsch sondern seit anbegin der VDSf- Gründung.
Am Anfang war noch Wettkampfangeln hip und man brüstete sich mit den Erfolgen. Ab ca. den 80iger hat sich das ganze Blatt dann gedreht. 
Der VDSf war nicht in der lage mit wissenschaftlich Fundierten kentnissen aufzuwarten und hat in der Politik kläglich versagt.
Dieses Versagen zieht sich bis heute hin.


----------



## Sharpo (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Deine Aussagen sind unseriös.
> 
> Schau einfach mal, wer als Vorstandschaft für den neuen Bundesverband zur Wahl steht. Ich lese da den Namen Braun, also einen Menschen, der offen gegen die Prinzipien des DAV steht und die Entnahme aller maßigen Fische fordert. Solche Leute soll ich ernst nehmen oder besser noch wählen?
> 
> ...



So ist es. Danke.


----------



## Sharpo (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Wir sind wieder beim Anfang. Der neue fusionierte Verband wäre neu geführt worden.
> Du bist Koch - ein neuer Küchenchef bringt neue Rezepte, neue Arbeitsabläufe und damit neue Kunden.
> Die jetzigen Vorsitzenden -die Daank der Gegner sich noch einige Zeit auf Ihren Posten breitmachen . werden dies noch mindestens 3 Monate tun.
> Die Frau ***** (Name entfallen) die als neue Präsidentin für den neuen Verband geplant war, wird etwas anderes machen. Sie kam nicht von einem Verband sondern von außen.
> ...




#q#q#q#q

Ja, neu geführt mit den alten Zöpfen aus anderen Verbänden die seit Jahren im VDSf sagen wo es lang geht.
Danke Herr Braun, Danke Frau Politikerin, die nicht mal in der Lage ist zu den Anglern zu Sprechen und bedenken versucht auszuräumen. Danke an die delegierten die nicht mit Argumenten andere Delegierte von ihrer Sache überzeugen können sondern mit Mobbing, Diffamierungen und Beleidigungen.
Die nicht in der Lage sind andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren und zu tolerieren.


Bring doch bitte mal Fakten die für eine Fusion sprechen.

Wo soll es hingehen? Welche weiteren Einschränkungen sollen abgewehrt werden?
Wie will man gegen die Wasserkraftwerke vorgehen bzw. gegen die Gesetzesumlage?
Wird es einen Bundesfischereischein geben?
Wird es eine einheitliche Prüfung geben oder evtl. sogar die Abschaffung (genug Ausnahmeregelungen haben wir ja bereits)?

Butter bei den Fischen.

Wieso muss mit einer Stimme gesprochen werden und wofür?


----------



## Angler9999 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Die Abstimmung bringt einen völlig falschen Wert.

Die Vorredner haben dazu schon alles gesagt.
Thread schliessen und genauer die Umfrage erstellen.


----------



## Sharpo (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Ohne alles gelesen zu haben (bin der Ansicht, dass sich hier alle Meinungen der anderen Threads gleichen) kann ich bei der Abstimmung *KEINE Stimme *abgeben da die Fragen sehr unpäzise formuliert sind und den eingentlichen Sinn meiner Ansicht nach verfehlen - Es fehlen eindeutige Gründe warum nein, oder Ja unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen usw.....
> 
> So bingt die Abstimmung aus meiner Sicht überhaupt nichts!



Klar kannst Du Abstimmen.
Die Delegierten konnten es doch auch.
Mehr Informationen hatten die auch nicht.

Das Argument "Wir müssen mit einer Stimme sprechen"
sonst haben wir mehr Restriktionen zu fürchten muss reichen.

*Hust*
Wobei wir die Einschränkungen seit über 40 Jahre erfahren müssen. Wird dies nun als Argument angeführt.


----------



## pro-release (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

@ Naturliebhaber/Sharpo: 

Man muss da schon differenzieren. Der VDSF nicht, das wurde von den Landesverbänden auch so beschlossen. Es ist der Verband der Landesverbände. Ansprechpartner für die Angler sind in erster Linie die Vereine und in zweiter Instanz die Landesverbände.

Früher war das anders strukturiert. Da war der VDSF ähnlich aufgestellt wie der DAV. Die Sportfischerprüfung zb. wurde zentral deutschlandweit vom VDSF gemanagt. Er war Ansprechpartner aller Angler. 

Es wurde von den Landesverbänden beschlossen dies anders zu handhaben. Er hat die Aufgabe das zu tun was die Landesverbände möchten, sprich die Interessenvertretung gegenüber der Politik, EU... Daher rührt auch das die Sportfischerprüfung in jedem Landesverband einen anderen Anspruch an die zukünftigen Angler hat.

Bezüglich Braun in Bayern: In Bayern ist die Struktur wieder eine andere. Im Gegensatz zu zb. Hessen, gibt es hier sehr starke Bezirks- und Kreisverbände, die in anderen Bundesländern nicht vorhanden sind. Das ist für die Vereine und deren Mitglieder die nächste Station. Und das ist auch so gewollt, ein Herr Braun ist also auch hier kein Ansprechpartner der Angler.

Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist sei mal dahingestellt. Ich wollte nur mal darauf hinweisen das der VDSF einfach anders aufgestellt ist als der DAV, nicht weil er das so wollte, sondern weil die LV´s das so wünschen. Leider vergessen das viele und kommen immer wieder mit dem Argument das dem VDSF die Angler egal ist. Aufgrund der Strukturierung des VDSF erklärt sich das von selbst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



> Leider vergessen das viele und kommen immer wieder mit dem Argument das dem VDSF die Angler egal ist. Aufgrund der Strukturierung des VDSF erklärt sich das von selbst.


Nichts anderes sagen wir schon lange:
Das ganze System ist verottet und gehört modernisiert..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Eigentlich habe ich es satt über den Wels oder Waller zu sprechen.
> Aber die Tiere sind leider eine Plage in Teichen in Bächen usw. Ursprünglich gab es die Tiere in Osteuropa bis zur Oder ca.


 
Ich angle jetzt seit 1 Jahr in Bayern und habe von dieser Plage noch nichts mitbekommen. Kann es sein, dass Du den Wels mit dem Zwergwels verwechselst? |kopfkrat



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ist klar die bösen Landesverbände jetzt auch noch. Wer kümmert sich umdas Wanderefischprogramm?


 
Super. Schnell ein Feigenblatt vorgeholt und alles ist gut.



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> bist du Deligíerter oder was? Du hast nichts zu melden


 
Besser kann man das Demokratieverständnis der Verbände nicht blosstellen. 
Aber soll ich Dir was sagen? Ich habe doch was zu melden. Hier im Board, im Verein, auf diversen Versammlungen etc.

Und plötzlich fangen immer mehr Leute an sich zu fragen, was die im Verband eigentlich für den Angler tun ...



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ich bin kein grüner Junge und kenne mich ein wenig im Politik- und Wirtschaftsbetrieb aus.Achso


 
Neben mir liegt gerade mein Ausweis, der mir das Betreten diverser Ministeriumsgebäude in Berlin erlaubt. Weil ich dort Berater bin. Nicht für Fischereiangelegenheiten, sondern zu Technologiethemen, aber man erfährt hautnah, wie der Hase läuft.


----------



## Sharpo (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



pro-release schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von Naturliebhaber
> Deine Aussagen sind unseriös.
> 
> ...



Der VDSF setzt sch aber aus ausgewählten Personen der Landesverbände zusammen.
Wenn man nun gegen den VDSF argumentiert, trifft dies auch direkt die Landesverbände.


----------



## pro-release (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nichts anderes sagen wir schon lange:
> Das ganze System ist verottet und gehört modernisiert..



So einfach mit einem Wisch ist das jedoch nicht möglich. Das läuft eben nur über die 1. Instanz der Interessenvertreter. Antrag beim Landesverband. Abstimmung hier. Falls gut befunden, Antrag bei der JHV des VDSF. Abstimmung. Und ich glaube nicht das die LV´s wieder Macht/Einfluss an den VDSF zurückgeben möchten.

Wie soll man das modernisieren? Die Entscheidungsträger sind alle vom Fussvolk demokratisch gewählt.


----------



## pro-release (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der VDSF setzt sch aber aus ausgewählten Personen der Landesverbände zusammen.
> Wenn man nun gegen den VDSF argumentiert, trifft dies auch direkt die Landesverbände.



Klares nein! Schau dir das Präsidium des VDSF an, nur 2 Personen gehören einem LV an. Da sitzen ua. 3 Wissenschaftler. Nehmen wir mal einen raus:

Zb.  Prof Dr. Schreckenbach, der die Studie zum Schmerzempfinden der Fische vor gut 15 Jahren veröffentlicht hat. Ein guter Mann, auch heute wird sich auf diese Studie immer bezogen wenn diesbezüglich Angriffe kommen. Ohne diesen Mann hätten wir alle erheblich mehr Probleme bei unserem Hobby.Er leitet auch ein Seminare wie "Fischerei und Naturschutz"


----------



## Sharpo (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



pro-release schrieb:


> So einfach mit einem Wisch ist das jedoch nicht möglich. Das läuft eben nur über die 1. Instanz der Interessenvertreter. Antrag beim Landesverband. Abstimmung hier. Falls gut befunden, Antrag bei der JHV des VDSF. Abstimmung. Und ich glaube nicht das die LV´s wieder Macht/Einfluss an den VDSF zurückgeben möchten.
> 
> Wie soll man das modernisieren? Die Entscheidungsträger sind alle vom Fussvolk demokratisch gewählt.



Wie wahr, sehr schwierig oder auch fast unmöglich.

besonders dann wenn die Basis nicht über die Machenschaften von dort oben informiert werden.

Da lobe ich doch mal das AB, auch wenn der Ton seeehr rau ist.
Wer aber Informationen filtern kann, bekommt diese hier präsentiert.
Und diverse Statements im Internet auf den Webseiten der Landesverbände bestätigen viele Aussagen von Thomas.

Und wenn man seine Ohren auch in anderen Foren hat, ist die Grundmeinung die selbe.

Selbst am gewässer wird mit Verachtung über die Landes- u. Bundesverbände gesprochen.
Ich frage mich wieso eigentlich?
Müsste man nicht stolz auf seinen Verband sein, der sich für uns Angler einsetzt?
Komisch, die Grundstimmung ist immer Negativ.

Irgendwas stimmt da nicht. Die Anglerverbände haben bei ihrer Basis NULL Lobby? Null Anerkennung!

Null Image.


----------



## Sharpo (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



pro-release schrieb:


> Klares nein! Schau dir das Präsidium des VDSF an, nur 2 Personen gehören einem LV an.



Ok, auf der Webseite gibt es nicht mal eine Liste des Vorstandes. Oder ich finde diese nicht.

(Naja, immerhin 2 Delegierte)


----------



## smithie (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Selbst am gewässer wird mit Verachtung über die Landes- u. Bundesverbände gesprochen.


Wer war bei der letzten Bezirks- oder Landesverbandsversammlung und hat einen Antrag gestellt?
Diejenigen, die am Wasser mit Verachtung über die BV/LV sprechen?
Diejenigen, die hier mit Verachtung über die BV/LV sprechen?
Keiner.
Genau das ist das Problem.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Wir sind wieder beim Anfang. Der neue fusionierte Verband wäre neu geführt worden.
> 
> Die Frau ***** (Name entfallen) die als neue Präsidentin für den neuen Verband geplant war, wird etwas anderes machen. Sie kam nicht von einem Verband sondern von außen.



Der Name der Frau ist Happach-Kasan.

Und sie kommt nicht von "außen" sondern ist seit langem Ehrenmitglied im VDSF. 

Wie "neu" der fusionierte Verband geführt worden wäre, zeigt die Kommunikationsverweigerung der Dame.


----------



## pro-release (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ok, auf der Webseite gibt es nicht mal eine Liste des Vorstandes. Oder ich finde diese nicht.
> 
> (Naja, immerhin 2 Delegierte)



Warum auch, die Landesverbände wissen an wen sie sich im Präsidium halten müssen. Nochmal, der VDSF ist Verband der Landesverbände, dem gemeinen Angler müssen sie das Präsidium nicht mitteilen. Vielleicht wirds auch deshalb nicht veröffentlicht weil dann eine Flut von empörten Anglerzuschriften ins jeweilige Haus flattert, dem man aber nichts entgegensetzen kann weil einfach nicht befugt. Es sind die völlig falschen Ansprechpartner. 

Da wird sich Ordnerweise über Planungen von Fischtreppen der Kopf zerbrochen, damit auch noch ne kleine Koppe das Hindernis überwinden kann. Und dann kommen Briefe von Anglern ins Haus die den VDSF so ******* finden und Machtgeilheit unterstellen usw. Kann ich Verstehen warum da ein Wissenschaftler kein Bock drauf hat und warum das beim VDSF so klar abgegrenzt ist.


----------



## Sharpo (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



smithie schrieb:


> Wer war bei der letzten Bezirks- oder Landesverbandsversammlung und hat einen Antrag gestellt?
> Diejenigen, die am Wasser mit Verachtung über die BV/LV sprechen?
> Diejenigen, die hier mit Verachtung über die BV/LV sprechen?
> Keiner.
> Genau das ist das Problem.




Die trauen sich doch auch alle nicht bzw. haben für solchen einen Mist keine Zeit und auch keine Lust drauf.
Und es gibt keine Alternativen.

Ich kann es ja einerseits verstehen. Auch ich habe keine Lust Rebellen- Anführer zu sein und auch keine Zeit. Meine Familie und mein Job stehen an erster Stelle.
Und die bedürfen viel Aufmerksamkeit.

Dies entbindet aber die Delegierten nicht davon Demokratisch u.  Transparent ihr Amt auszuführen und sich an Recht und Gesetz zu halten.


----------



## smithie (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die trauen sich doch auch alle nicht bzw. haben für solchen einen Mist keine Zeit und auch keine Lust drauf.
> Und es gibt keine Alternativen.


Verstehe ich.
Nur wenn einem die Sache am Herzen liegt - und das tut es wohl etlichen Leuten hier - dann muss ich mir halt mal die Zeit nehmen.
Ansonsten ist es halt wie vieler Orts: es wird geschrie(b)en, aber keiner tut was.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich kann es ja einerseits verstehen. Auch ich habe keine Lust Rebellen- Anführer zu sein und auch keine Zeit. Meine Familie und mein Job stehen an erster Stelle.
> Und die bedürfen viel Aufmerksamkeit.


War jetzt auch nicht auf Dich bezogen 



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dies entbindet aber die Delegierten nicht davon Demokratisch u.  Transparent ihr Amt auszuführen und sich an Recht und Gesetz zu halten.


Meinst Du, die Deligierten haben sich nicht ausreichend abgesichert bei/für Ihre Entscheidungen. Dass da rechtlich was zu machen ist, glaube ich nicht.

Zum Thema Transparenz (z. B. vor/nach der Wahl): von wem sollen sie es denn gelernt haben? Von unseren Politikern?


----------



## schuessel (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Wir sind wieder beim Anfang. Der neue fusionierte Verband wäre neu geführt worden.
> Du bist Koch - ein neuer Küchenchef bringt neue Rezepte, neue Arbeitsabläufe und damit neue Kunden.
> Die jetzigen Vorsitzenden -die Daank der Gegner sich noch einige Zeit auf Ihren Posten breitmachen . werden dies noch mindestens 3 Monate tun.
> Die Frau ***** (Name entfallen) die als neue Präsidentin für den neuen Verband geplant war, wird etwas anderes machen. Sie kam nicht von einem Verband sondern von außen.
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bis auf Gentechnik-Kassan nur alte VDSFler wie Abknüppel Braun etc. und ein paar Alibi-DAVler- da ist nix Neues zu erwarten, schon gar nix besseres.......



@jürgen W. aus T.: Du hast dich nicht mal so gut über Frau Doktor Politikerin informiert, daß Du weißt wie sie heißt oder für was sie steht, willst uns aber davon überzeugen, daß sie eine Präsidentin geworden wäre, die unsere Interessen vertreten hätte? |kopfkrat

Also ich hab mir am Tage der FF (FastFusion) , als ich ihren Namen zum ersten mal gelesen hab, google befragt.
Ergebnis: http://www.happach-kasan.de/
http://www.happach-kasan.de/gruene-gentechnik/
http://www.happach-kasan.de/fileadmin/user_upload/initiativen/Offener-Brief-Aigner-Amflora.pdf
lies Dir das mal durch und erklär mir dann bitte, wie diese Frau uns Anglern helfen will!
Vielleicht durch Einbringung von gentechnisch veränderten Fischen in denaturisierte Gewässer??
#h AUFWACHEN!
Diese Leute wollen uns nichts gutes. Und desto mehr geballte macht solche Leute haben, desto schlimmer für ALLE Angler, Menchen, Lebewesen!




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nichts anderes sagen wir schon lange:
> Das ganze System ist verottet und gehört modernisiert..





pro-release schrieb:


> So einfach mit einem Wisch ist das jedoch nicht möglich. Das läuft eben nur über die 1. Instanz der Interessenvertreter. Antrag beim Landesverband. Abstimmung hier. Falls gut befunden, Antrag bei der JHV des VDSF. Abstimmung. Und ich glaube nicht das die LV´s wieder Macht/Einfluss an den VDSF zurückgeben möchten.
> 
> Wie soll man das modernisieren? Die Entscheidungsträger sind alle vom Fussvolk demokratisch gewählt.





Sharpo schrieb:


> Wie wahr, sehr schwierig oder auch fast unmöglich.
> 
> besonders dann wenn die Basis nicht über die Machenschaften von dort oben informiert werden.
> 
> ...




Eigentlich is es ganz simpel. Jeder der eine neue bessere Anglervertretung will schreibt seinem Vereinspräsi, so er denn einen hat, einen netten Brief oder ruft ihn an klingelt an seiner Haustür etc. Er gibt ihm Kund, dass er auf Grund aktueller und vergangener Ereignise nicht mehr gewillt ist den Beitrag für den Bundes- und (je nach dem in was für einem LV man ist) Landesverband zu zahlen. Sollte er (der Präsident) nicht zeitnah eine außerordentliche Hauptversammlung zum Thema verbleib im Verband anberaumen, zahlt er (das Mitglied/der Angler) einfach nächstes Jahr einen entsprechend gekürzten Beitrag. Natürlich ist es besser man sucht sich vorher ein paar Gleichgesinnte und zieht soetwas gemeinsam durch.
Angler die nicht in einem Verein sind müssen sich natürlich was anderes einfallen lassen. Bin schon am Grübeln was wohl das effektivste wäre. Ich sag dann Bescheid wenns |licht macht. Aber klar ist: Kommunikation mit Mitanglern und anderen Mitmenschen kann nie schaden, vor allem wenn man sich selbst informiert hat.


----------



## antonio (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



schuessel schrieb:


> @jürgen W. aus T.: Du hast dich nicht mal so gut über Frau Doktor Politikerin informiert, daß Du weißt wie sie heißt oder für was sie steht, willst uns aber davon überzeugen, daß sie eine Präsidentin geworden wäre, die unsere Interessen vertreten hätte? |kopfkrat
> 
> Also ich hab mir am Tage der FF (FastFusion) , als ich ihren Namen zum ersten mal gelesen hab, google befragt.
> Ergebnis: http://www.happach-kasan.de/
> ...



antonio


----------



## pro-release (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



schuessel schrieb:


> @jürgen W. aus T.: Du hast dich nicht mal so gut über Frau Doktor Politikerin informiert, daß Du weißt wie sie heißt oder für was sie steht, willst uns aber davon überzeugen, daß sie eine Präsidentin geworden wäre, die unsere Interessen vertreten hätte? |kopfkrat
> 
> Also ich hab mir am Tage der FF (FastFusion) , als ich ihren Namen zum ersten mal gelesen hab, google befragt.
> Ergebnis: http://www.happach-kasan.de/
> ...



Halte ich für den falschen Weg. Eine Interessenvertretung ist sehr wichtig. Es kann nur so funktionieren das man sich selbst engagiert oder jemanden hat der gewillt ist und dem man vertraut und in den Vorstand wählt. Von dort kann diese Person im LV wirken, es sei denn die Person wird  abgesägt. Aber so ist das nunmal in der Politik.

Dem Verein das Geld zu entziehen, trifft erstmal nur den Verein, weil er den Verbandsbeitrag auf jedenfall zahlen muss.


----------



## antonio (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



pro-release schrieb:


> Halte ich für den falschen Weg. Eine Interessenvertretung ist sehr wichtig. Es kann nur so funktionieren das man sich selbst engagiert oder jemanden hat der gewillt ist und dem man vertraut und in den Vorstand wählt. Von dort kann diese Person im LV wirken, es sei denn die Person wird  abgesägt. Aber so ist das nunmal in der Politik.
> 
> Dem Verein das Geld zu entziehen, trifft erstmal nur den Verein, weil er den Verbandsbeitrag auf jedenfall zahlen muss.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Sharpo (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



schuessel schrieb:


> @jürgen W. aus T.: Du hast dich nicht mal so gut über Frau Doktor Politikerin informiert, daß Du weißt wie sie heißt oder für was sie steht, willst uns aber davon überzeugen, daß sie eine Präsidentin geworden wäre, die unsere Interessen vertreten hätte? |kopfkrat
> 
> Also ich hab mir am Tage der FF (FastFusion) , als ich ihren Namen zum ersten mal gelesen hab, google befragt.
> Ergebnis: http://www.happach-kasan.de/
> ...




Funktioniert doch nicht.
Wenn ich den Beitrag kürze, hat der Verein die "Arschkarte".
Dieser muss dennoch den Beitrag abführen und wird mich aus dem Verein schmeissen oder den Beitrag einklagen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Funktioniert doch nicht.
> Wenn ich den Beitrag kürze, hat der Verein die "Arschkarte".
> Dieser muss dennoch den Beitrag abführen und wird mich aus dem Verein schmeissen oder den Beitrag einklagen.


 
Und das ist einer der Gründe warum es Zeit für einen Neubeginn mit neuen Leuten ist!!!!!!!!!!! Kein wenn und kein aber.


----------



## schuessel (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



antonio schrieb:


> so einfach gehts(leider) nicht.
> das mitglied zahlt ja direkt keinen beitrag an den verband.
> es zahlt einen vereinsbeitrag, da es direkt nur mitglied im Verein ist.
> der Verein zahlt dann seinen beitrag an den lv, denn der Verein ist direkt mitglied im lv.
> ...





pro-release schrieb:


> Halte ich für den falschen Weg. Eine Interessenvertretung ist sehr wichtig. Es kann nur so funktionieren das man sich selbst engagiert oder jemanden hat der gewillt ist und dem man vertraut und in den Vorstand wählt. Von dort kann diese Person im LV wirken, es sei denn die Person wird  abgesägt. Aber so ist das nunmal in der Politik.
> 
> Dem Verein das Geld zu entziehen, trifft erstmal nur den Verein, weil er den Verbandsbeitrag auf jedenfall zahlen muss.





Sharpo schrieb:


> Funktioniert doch nicht.
> Wenn ich den Beitrag kürze, hat der Verein die "Arschkarte".
> Dieser muss dennoch den Beitrag abführen und wird mich aus dem Verein schmeissen oder den Beitrag einklagen.




Jungs, das weiß ich doch alles, aber ihr müsst aufhören so linear zu denken. Das geht so nicht weil die Regeln im Verband soundso sind....|uhoh: so wird das nie was!
Ich will ja nicht, dass die Vereine eure Beiträge zahlen. Ich will, dass den Verantwortlichen im Verein keine Alternative bleibt, als aus unfähigen Verbänden auszutreten.
Haben das genug getan sind vdsf und dav bedeutungslos und pleite. Dann muß "nur" noch ein neuer oder auch gerne mehrere neue Interessenverbände/vereine FÜR ANGLER entstehen und deren Interessen Vertreten. Ab und zu muß man einach auch mal von neuem Anfangen.


----------



## antonio (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



schuessel schrieb:


> Jungs, das weiß ich doch alles, aber ihr müsst aufhören so linear zu denken. Das geht so nicht weil die Regeln im Verband soundso sind....|uhoh: so wird das nie was!
> Ich will ja nicht, dass die Vereine eure Beiträge zahlen. Ich will, dass den Verantwortlichen im Verein keine Alternative bleibt, als aus unfähigen Verbänden auszutreten.
> 
> das geht aber wie gesagt nicht über ne beitragskürzung, da schießt man sich selbst ins knie.
> ...



antonio


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

noch so ein öder tread......

ist mir egal.....angeln,angeln,angeln!!!


----------



## Sharpo (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



schuessel schrieb:


> Jungs, das weiß ich doch alles, aber ihr müsst aufhören so linear zu denken. Das geht so nicht weil die Regeln im Verband soundso sind....|uhoh: so wird das nie was!
> Ich will ja nicht, dass die Vereine eure Beiträge zahlen. Ich will, dass den Verantwortlichen im Verein keine Alternative bleibt, als aus unfähigen Verbänden auszutreten.
> Haben das genug getan sind vdsf und dav bedeutungslos und pleite. Dann muß "nur" noch ein neuer oder auch gerne mehrere neue Interessenverbände/vereine FÜR ANGLER entstehen und deren Interessen Vertreten. Ab und zu muß man einach auch mal von neuem Anfangen.



|supergri

Keine Chance.
die aktuelle Gesetzeslage gibt das nicht her.
Der Verein wird die Beiträge abführen und mich vors Gericht schlörren.
Ich habe die Beiträge + Gerichtskosten etc. zu zahlen.

Einziger Weg: Kündigen und verbandsfreie Gewässer beangeln.


----------



## schuessel (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



antonio schrieb:


> das geht aber wie gesagt nicht über ne beitragskürzung, da schießt man sich selbst ins knie.
> da muß eben ne mehrheit im Verein für ne kündigung beim Verband zustandekommen.
> und so einfach ist das eben auch nicht in jedem verein.
> weil es eben bei ner nichtmitgliedschaft im Verband auch dazu kommen kann, daß der Verein und seine mitglieder ohne gewässer da stehen.
> das theme ist eben leider zu komplex um es auf einen punkt runterreduzieren zu können.antonio




Und weil wir alle Angst haben, daß wir einen persönlichen Nachteil haben, wenn wir zu deutlich hörbar sind, verhalten wir uns ganz still und leise und trauen uns kaum zu Atmen. Wie die Maus im Angesicht der Klapperschlange. Wir hoffen daß die böse Schlange jemand anderen frißt. Das Problem ist nur, daß die Schlange gar nicht hören kann, aber dafür riecht sie unseren Angtschweiß. Und sieht (sogar als Wärmebild) ganz genau wo wir sitzen. Und schwupps is es dunkel und riecht nach Magensaft und Galle.

Tut mir leid aber das mußte sein. nun nochmal im Ernst.

"das geht aber wie gesagt nicht über ne beitragskürzung, da schießt man sich selbst ins knie.
da muß eben ne mehrheit im Verein für ne kündigung beim Verband zustandekommen."

Die Informierten Mitglieder müssen den anderen mehr oder weniger paralysierten Mitgliedern klarmachen wie Ernst die ganze Sache ist. Sonst bewegt sich da sicher nicht viel.
Ich hab übrigens auch schon geschrieben, daß es sicher besser ist sich Verbündete zu suchen.

"und so einfach ist das eben auch nicht in jedem verein.
weil es eben bei ner nichtmitgliedschaft im Verband auch dazu kommen kann, daß der Verein und seine mitglieder ohne gewässer da stehen."

Da ich keine Ahnung hab um wieviele Vereine es hier geht, wie groß diese Vereine sind, wo sie sitzen, um welche Gewässer es sich handelt und warum sie im Einzelfall dann ganz ohne Gewässer dastehen, wäre ich Dir sehr verbunden wenn Du mich in dieser hinsicht etwas aufklären könntest. Auch gerne mit ein, zwei konkreten Beispielen.

"das theme ist eben leider zu komplex um es auf einen punkt runterreduzieren zu können."

Was heißt das? Daß wir nichts tun können, außer wir machen viele Sachen gleichzeitig? Daß wir eh so oder so nichts tun können?
Irgendwo muß man anfangen einen Hebl anzusetzten. Nach viel Schweiß und Hebel umsetzen und noch mehr Schweiß und nochmal umsetzen und schweißschweißschweiß kommt der Stein irgendwann ins rollen. Das gibt dann ne Lawine und anschließend sieht die Landschaft völlig anders aus.


----------



## Sharpo (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



schuessel schrieb:


> Und weil wir alle Angst haben, daß wir einen persönlichen Nachteil haben, wenn wir zu deutlich hörbar sind, verhalten wir uns ganz still und leise und trauen uns kaum zu Atmen. Wie die Maus im Angesicht der Klapperschlange. Wir hoffen daß die böse Schlange jemand anderen frißt. Das Problem ist nur, daß die Schlange gar nicht hören kann, aber dafür riecht sie unseren Angtschweiß. Und sieht (sogar als Wärmebild) ganz genau wo wir sitzen. Und schwupps is es dunkel und riecht nach Magensaft und Galle.
> 
> Tut mir leid aber das mußte sein. nun nochmal im Ernst.
> 
> ...



Du wirst da nicht viel ausrichten können.
Du kannst Deinem Vereinsvorsitzenden nur "Druck" machen und hoffen, dass dieser seinen Popo bewegt. Ansonsten kannst Du Dich als Vorsitzenden oder auch Delegierten für die Verbandssitzungen wählen lassen und dort dann Deine Meinung äussern und versuchen eine Mehrheit zu bekommen.

Aber bis dahin, wirst Du noch viele Köpfe waschen müssen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



schuessel schrieb:


> "das geht aber wie gesagt nicht über ne beitragskürzung, da schießt man sich selbst ins knie.
> da muß eben ne mehrheit im Verein für ne kündigung beim Verband zustandekommen."


 
Soviel zur Theorie, nun zur Praxis:
Der Verein, in dem ich organisiert bin, besteht aus ca. 200 Mitgliedern. Knapp hundert davon sind passive Mitglieder, da sie über die Vereinsmitgliedschaft Zugang zu den Verbansgewässern (Rhein-Main-Donaukanal, Fränkisches Seenlöand etc.) bekommen wollen. Von den aktiven Mitgliedern beangeln auch ca. die Hälfte aktiv die Verbandsgewässer.

Chance eine Mehrheit für den Austritt aus dem Verband zu bekommen: Null #h


----------



## antonio (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Soviel zur Theorie, nun zur Praxis:
> Der Verein, in dem ich organisiert bin, besteht aus ca. 200 Mitgliedern. Knapp hundert davon sind passive Mitglieder, da sie über die Vereinsmitgliedschaft Zugang zu den Verbansgewässern (Rhein-Main-Donaukanal, Fränkisches Seenlöand etc.) bekommen wollen. Von den aktiven Mitgliedern beangeln auch ca. die Hälfte aktiv die Verbandsgewässer.
> 
> Chance eine Mehrheit für den Austritt aus dem Verband zu bekommen: Null #h



nix anderes hab ich gesagt, hättest du mein zitat nicht rausgerissen, hättest du es selber gemerkt.wer die gewässer hat hat die macht.

antonio


----------



## schuessel (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Tja wenn das so ist dann angelt eben jeder für sich alleine vor sich hin und freut sich, dass sein ansonsten scheibenkleister Verband ihm so tolle Gewässer zur Verfügung stellt. Am besten ja immer schön s Maul halten und hoffen, daß alles so bleibt wie s ist. Bis dann irgendwann niemand mehr angeln darf und Alle entsezt fragen: Wie konnte das denn nur geschehen?? Und warum zahl ich immer noch Verbandsbeiträge?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



schuessel schrieb:


> Tja wenn das so ist dann angelt eben jeder für sich alleine vor sich hin und freut sich, dass sein ansonsten scheibenkleister Verband ihm so tolle Gewässer zur Verfügung stellt. Am besten ja immer schön s Maul halten und hoffen, daß alles so bleibt wie s ist. Bis dann irgendwann niemand mehr angeln darf und Alle entsezt fragen: Wie konnte das denn nur geschehen?? Und warum zahl ich immer noch Verbandsbeiträge?


Diese Frage sollten sich ALLE Angler, Vereine, Verbände und Funktionäre wirklich mal stellen..


----------



## schuessel (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Soviel zur Theorie, nun zur Praxis:
> Der Verein, in dem ich organisiert bin, besteht aus ca. 200 Mitgliedern. Knapp hundert davon sind passive Mitglieder, da sie über die Vereinsmitgliedschaft Zugang zu den Verbansgewässern (Rhein-Main-Donaukanal, Fränkisches Seenlöand etc.) bekommen wollen. Von den aktiven Mitgliedern beangeln auch ca. die Hälfte aktiv die Verbandsgewässer.
> 
> Chance eine Mehrheit für den Austritt aus dem Verband zu bekommen: Null #h




Ist eigentlich schonmal jemand in den Sinn gekommen, daß solche Strukturen nicht ausversehen genau so sind wie sie sind. Perfekt für den Machterhalt. Die lachen uns doch aus.
Dem einzelnen immer schön suggerieren, daß er eh keine Chance hat, dann wird er schon sein Maul halten und keine unangenehmn Fragen stellen. 
Wie z.B.: "Wann werden eigentlich endlich die Verbandsbeiträge erhöht um das Defizit auszugleichen." Dieser Satz outet euch auf einer Vereinssitzung nicht sofort, als Verbandsgegener und kann vielleicht trotzdem den ein oder anderen zum nachdenken bringen. Oder ihr merkt vieleicht wen ihr am ehesten auf eure Seite ziehen könnt.

Man muß seine Spielweise immer den Gegebenheiten anpassen. Ihr kennt die Angler an eurem Gewässer und in eurem Verein und Verband. Ich nicht. Überlegt euch was und hört nicht auf zumindest irgendetwas zu versuchen um Leute aufzuwecken. Und traut euch auch mal was! (Nein das heißt nicht, daß sich von euch irgendjemand noch nie was gertaut hat)


----------



## antonio (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



schuessel schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schonmal jemand in den Sinn gekommen, daß solche Strukturen nicht ausversehen genau so sind wie sie sind. Perfekt für den Machterhalt. Die lachen uns doch aus.
> 
> die strukturen bezüglich der gewässer die du meinst haben schon große vorteile.
> als die strukturen geschaffen wurden, hat es ja so halbwegs funktioniert.nur hat sich eben mit der zeit etwas stück für stück eingeschlichen, was jetzt das faß zum überlaufen bringt/gebracht hat.
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



snoekbars schrieb:


> *Was die Auswahl zur Abstimmummung angeht, muß ich den TE in Schutz nehmen.*
> 
> *Der Initiator einer/dieser Umfrage war ich.*
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Pitti (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

langsam begreife ich was da in so manchem (VDSF) -Verein abgeht.
Für mich unvorstellbar. Es tut mir um die Leid, die *nur* in diesem Verband organisiert sind um *NUR ANGELN* zu können. Daß nicht jeder für Vereinsleben Zeit und Lust hat, ist auch klar. Aber Angeln geht nun mal nur im Anglerverein

Hallo Snoekbars ,
das stimmt so nicht für den Westen, bei uns kann man auch ohne Verein und Verband angeln, ist nur ne Preisfrage !


----------



## antonio (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



snoekbars schrieb:


> Hallo antonio,
> 
> heute ohne Antworten.#h  Alles OKAY bei Dir ? Oder planst Du `was Großes ?
> 
> Gruß snoekbars



was hastn du geraucht heute?#h

antonio


----------



## antonio (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Pitti schrieb:


> langsam begreife ich was da in so manchem (VDSF) -Verein abgeht.
> Für mich unvorstellbar. Es tut mir um die Leid, die *nur* in diesem Verband organisiert sind um *NUR ANGELN* zu können. Daß nicht jeder für Vereinsleben Zeit und Lust hat, ist auch klar. Aber Angeln geht nun mal nur im Anglerverein
> 
> Hallo Snoekbars ,
> das stimmt so nicht für den Westen, bei uns kann man auch ohne Verein und Verband angeln, ist nur ne Preisfrage !



hört doch mal auf mit dem ost-west quatsch.
man kann überall ohne verein angeln egal ob ost oder west, eben nur zu unterschiedlichen bedingungen.
das geht auch im osten.

antonio


----------



## Pitti (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Das ist kein Ost ,West Quatsch ich kann nur etwas sagen wovon ich auch bescheid weis. Habe Vereinsfreie Gewässer im Ostteil noch nicht kennengelernt, habe aber Jahre lang in Berlin in solchen geangelt und viel Geld gelassen. Für Uns war der DAV ein Segen.#h


----------



## Wegberger (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Hallo,

je mehr ich das alles lese, desto sicherer bin ich mir, dass im Sinne der Angler nur ein Verband - der ohne Altlasten auf der grünen Wiese gebaut wird - diese ganzen Unfug an Altlasten entsorgen kann.

Das würde aber auch einen heftigen Rückstoss in die LV geben.

Also hat doch keiner der Beteiligten ein wirkliches Interesse hieran.


----------



## Wegberger (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Hallo snoeckbars,

aber genauso wenig wie du die Anglerschaft in der Masse zum Umdenken in den Vereinen organisieren wirst, wirst du sie noch weniger für einem neuen Aufbruch begeistern können.

Erst wenn das Angeln ganz verboten wird , dann werden sich die Genossen verwundert die Augen reiben....und sang und klanglos zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## Wegberger (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Hallo snoeckbars,



> Die, die am A**** sind, müßten sich bewegen.



...das sind aber die, die leider mit desinteresse diese Dinge ignorieren.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Zitat von Wegberger: je mehr ich das alles lese, desto sicherer bin ich mir, dass im Sinne  der Angler nur ein Verband - der ohne Altlasten auf der grünen Wiese  gebaut wird - diese ganzen Unfug an Altlasten entsorgen kann.

Genau so stelle ich mir das auch vor ......:m
Nachzulesen im Thread :  			 			 			 			 			Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden 

die letzten 10 oder 12 Beiträge .....


tight lines
Tom
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253152


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



snoekbars schrieb:


> *Was die Auswahl zur Abstimmummung angeht, muß ich den TE in Schutz nehmen.*
> 
> *Der Initiator einer/dieser Umfrage war ich.*
> 
> ...



Danke Snoekbars,
aber du brauchst mich nicht in den Schutz nehmen - habe ein dickes Fell. Gehöre zu den Leuten die den Verein am laufen halten.
Und wenn der Tread nicht interessiert/gefällt, warum haben wir 17 Seiten in der kurzen Zeit.

BTW, wie bekannt sein sollte ich bin für die Fusion.

Mein Verein ist nicht im Landesfischereiverband (somit auch nicht im VDSF), aber über den gemeinsamen Verein, den wir mit unserem Partnerverein gegründet haben, können wir Landesfischereiverbandsgewässer befischen und eben auch Schulungen usw. buchen. Jedes Mitglied das die Gewässer befischen will tritt somit dann in den Landesfischereiverband ein. Daher kostet uns die Kanalkarte denn auch 30 € und nicht 22 € wie den normal angeschlossenen Vereinsmitgliedern
Bei diesen Schulungen sehe ich die Vorteile die die Verbandszugehörigkeit hat:
Wie z.B. diese Schulungen, Lobbyarbeit, Wanderfischprogramm, Unterstützung bei Bestandsaufnahmen z.B. durch Elektrobefischung, Hilfe bei Reaalisierung von Fördermitteln für Gewässerbau und Pflege  usw.

Den einzigen echten Nachteil den ich sehe das für jedes Mitglied 8 € (wenn ich richtig informiert bin) an den Verband abgeführt werden muss.

Die Vorschriften des Landesverbandes werden zum großen Teil eingehalten, einige sind verschärft, andere werden nicht so eng gesehen - wie z.b. das zurücksetzen von Fischen.

Also ich sehe in einem starken Verband mit einem guten Unterbau von Landesfischereiverbänden nur ein Vorteil. Wir sollten endlich mit einer Stimme sprechen und eine weitere Zergliederung, die kommen wird wenn die Fusion nicht kommt, abwenden.


----------



## Wegberger (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Hallo,



> Also ich sehe in einem starken Verband  mit einem guten Unterbau von Landesfischereiverbänden nur ein Vorteil.  Wir sollten endlich mit einer Stimme sprechen und eine weitere  Zergliederung, die kommen wird wenn die Fusion nicht kommt, abwenden.


Und was hat "der Angler" davon ?

Ich habe das Gefühl, das BV und LV in einen ungesunden Schattenreich leben.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Was hat der Angler davon?:
1. die Landesfischereiverbände bewirtschaften die Bundeswasserstraßen (zumindest in den Landesverbänden in NRW), als kleiner Verein hättest du sonst keine Möglichkeit dort zu fischen. 
2. Durch die Schulungen werden z.B. Gewässerwarte geschult, die dann nicht rummurksen sondern wissen was sie tun. Somit kann der Angler vernünftig fischen.
Information über Fördermöglichkeiten von Gewässerarbeiten WRRL.
3. Beratung, Unterstützung bei Fischbesatz  und sonstigen Themen 
4.Gewässeruntersuchung Bestandsaufnahme
5. Forschung zu verschiedenen Themen der Fischerei, derzeit z.B. Wanderverhalten der Aale aus dem Kanalnetz
6. Wiederansiedlungsmaßnahmen  (z.B. Quappe, Lachs, Maifisch) unterstützender Besatz beim Aal 
7. Lobbyarbeit, z.B. gegen die Maßnahmen aus dem eEG Förderung von Kleinstwasserkraftwerken oder auch Großfischhäkselwerke genannt.

Wenn ich noch ein wenig überlege fällt mir noch so einiges ein aber das sollte deine Frage beantwortren


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

@jürgen W. aus T. 
Ich komm aus dem Kopfschütteln garnicht mehr raus und du anscheinend nicht aus deinem Verbandsuniversum ......#d#d#d#d#d


tight lines
Tom


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> @jürgen W. aus T.
> Ich komm aus dem Kopfschütteln garnicht mehr raus und du anscheinend nicht aus deinem Verbandsuniversum ......#d#d#d#d#d
> 
> 
> ...



Geht mir bei den meisten Aussagen von den Gegnern auch so, aber was bringt euch eine Diskussion ohne jemanden der mal dagegen spricht. 
Oder wollt ihr euch weiter lieber allein erzählen wie schrecklich doch alles ist, und überhaupt der böse VDSF.
Ohne starken Verband sind wir ein Spielball derer, die nun gar nichts für Angler über haben.
Wo ich dir recht gebe, ist dass dieses Possenspiel dieser Fusion nicht gut zu ertragen ist, also Fusion somit quasi ein neuer Verband. 
Aber was gebe ich mir Mühe, eure Meinung ist ja zementiert.


----------



## Wegberger (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Hallo jürgen,

aber was haben wir von einen starken Verband der sich gegen seine Basis prostetuiert ? 

Der es nicht schafft die Angleridentität in Ansetzen zu fördern ...

Da kann ich ja gleich zu PETA gehen und eine Fischfreundegruppe aufmachen ...


----------



## Smanhu (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo snoeckbars,
> 
> aber genauso wenig wie du die Anglerschaft in der Masse zum Umdenken in den Vereinen organisieren wirst, wirst du sie noch weniger für einem neuen Aufbruch begeistern können.
> 
> *Erst wenn das Angeln ganz verboten wird , dann werden sich die Genossen verwundert die Augen reiben....und sang und klanglos zu Hause bleiben*.



Ja, da hast du recht. Mittlerweile seh ich das genauso. Interesse bei den Anglern gleich null! AUSSER es betrifft sie direkt, wie es aktuell bei den Anglern an der Elbe läuft. Wenn man sich hier die Beiträge der letzten 2 Jahre durchliest, schauen viele nur vor ihre eigene Haustür. Besonders die Weiswurschfraktion hat bei mir das ein oder andere Kopfschütteln verursacht. Wenn ich nur Krickfan gelesen habe, hab ich Kopfschmerzen bekommen...aber gut, mein persönliches Empfinden.
Die aktuellen Verbände (ob LV oder BV) ham den Karren soweit in den Dreck gefahren, dass man ihn nimmer rausbekommt. Umbruch wegen der vor kurzem gescheiterten Fusion...naja, man kann ja lesen was die LV veröffentlichen (Ausnahmen ausgeschlossen). Nen "Traumverband" wird es nicht geben, auch wenn ich und wahrscheinlich viele hier, es sich wünsche. Der Vdsf wird zersplittern. Das ist ja jetzt schon fast vorhersehbar. Diese ganze Angelpolitikgeschichte ist mittlerweile so verworren, dass es meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr zu entwirren ist. Aber egal. Von mir aus sollen se machen was sie wollen. Frankreich hat mich in all seiner Freiheit 20 Jahre angeln lassen und wird es wieder tun. Sollen sie doch das Angeln abschaffen. Vielleicht würde das die Angler mal aufrütteln und ein Schritt zu nem neuen Aufbruch bewirken...wenn es dann nicht zu spät ist! 

In diesem Sinne

over and out!


----------



## Sharpo (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Was hat der Angler davon?:
> 1. die Landesfischereiverbände bewirtschaften die Bundeswasserstraßen (zumindest in den Landesverbänden in NRW), als kleiner Verein hättest du sonst keine Möglichkeit dort zu fischen.
> 2. Durch die Schulungen werden z.B. Gewässerwarte geschult, die dann nicht rummurksen sondern wissen was sie tun. Somit kann der Angler vernünftig fischen.
> Information über Fördermöglichkeiten von Gewässerarbeiten WRRL.
> ...




Mit dieser Ausführung hast Du in diesem Bereich recht.
Der LFV Westfalen u. Lippe macht in diversen Punkten "gute" arbeit.
Er kommt seiner Aufgabe als LFV nach.

Dennoch gibt es erhebliche Kommunikationsschwierigkeiten!
Dennoch ist nicht alles Gold was dort glänzt. (Logisch, ist normal)
Der LFV Westfalen u. Lippe hat ein demokratie verständnis welches aus den 60igern stammt.
Es hat seine Mitglieder nicht ausreichend und umfassen informiert.
Der LFV Westfalen u. Lippe ist z.b. bezüglich des Angelverbotes in Dortmund erst auf drängen des ASV Dortmund aktiv geworden. (nach meinen Informationen)
Zum Glück wurde dann doch noch "gute" Arbeit geleistet.
Andererseits haben aber diverse Personen im LFV W u. L. nach meinen Informationen in der Vergangenheit riesen Bockmist gebaut.
Inaktivität bei der Sperrung von Streckenabschnitten bzw. unterstützung der Politik.
(Bin da jetzt aber nicht genau involviert, nur vom erzählen einiger älterer Angelkollegen.)


----------



## Sharpo (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Geht mir bei den meisten Aussagen von den Gegnern auch so, aber was bringt euch eine Diskussion ohne jemanden der mal dagegen spricht.
> Oder wollt ihr euch weiter lieber allein erzählen wie schrecklich doch alles ist, und überhaupt der böse VDSF.
> Ohne starken Verband sind wir ein Spielball derer, die nun gar nichts für Angler über haben.
> Wo ich dir recht gebe, ist dass dieses Possenspiel dieser Fusion nicht gut zu ertragen ist, also Fusion somit quasi ein neuer Verband.
> Aber was gebe ich mir Mühe, eure Meinung ist ja zementiert.



Unsere Meinung ist zementiert weil uns beide Versionen nichts bringen.

Es bringt uns ein zerschlagen des Bundesverbandes nichts und uns bringt die Fusion nichts.
Beides ist derzeit ein GAU für uns Angler.
Und da kann der Verband noch so sehr gegen Wasserkraftwerke sein wenn wir anschliessend dort nicht mehr angeln dürfen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Was hat der Angler davon?:
> 1. die Landesfischereiverbände bewirtschaften die Bundeswasserstraßen (zumindest in den Landesverbänden in NRW), als kleiner Verein hättest du sonst keine Möglichkeit dort zu fischen.
> 2. Durch die Schulungen werden z.B. Gewässerwarte geschult, die dann nicht rummurksen sondern wissen was sie tun. Somit kann der Angler vernünftig fischen.
> Information über Fördermöglichkeiten von Gewässerarbeiten WRRL.
> ...


 
Sorry, aber das sind doch Geschichten aus Tausendundeiner Nacht.

Schaue ich mir die Realität hier in Mittelfranken an, komme ich zu folgenden Ergebnissen:

- Nachtangelverbot an allen Verbandsgewässern
- Rigorose Kontrolle der Zwangsentnahme von Fischen durch den Verband
- Zwangsweise Begrenzung der Schonzeiten auf den gesetzlichen Rahmen
- Zwangsweise Aufhebung von Mindestmaßen und Entnahmekorridoren
- Besatz von Rutte und Aal wird durch die Vereine finanziert

Und wie Du so schön sagst: Wenn ich noch ein wenig überlege fällt mir noch so einiges ein.

Fazit: Der Verband in Bayern, der sich ja anschickt, eine maßgebliche Rolle im Bundesverband zu spielen, arbeitet zielstrebig *gegen die Angler*. Und vorn dran sitzt Braun, der gern in einer führenden Rolle im Bundesverband ganz Deutschland mit seinen kruden Ideen von fortschrittlichem Angeln beglücken möchte.

Erkläre mir bitte, was ich hier falsch sehe, da mir offensichtlich bisher der Blick für die wertvolle Rolle der Verbände für die Angler entgangen ist.


----------



## pro-release (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das sind doch Geschichten aus Tausendundeiner Nacht.
> 
> Schaue ich mir die Realität hier in Mittelfranken an, komme ich zu folgenden Ergebnissen:
> 
> ...



Es sind jedoch die Vertreter die ihr in den Bayerischen Vereinen gewählt habt. Scheinbar findet die breite Masse der Angler in den Vereinen diese Regelungen gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Daran kann man zumindest sehen, welche Richtung ein zukünftiger gemeinsamer Bundesverband genommen hätte oder nehmen wird, wenn sich die Dilettanten und Anglerfeinde aus Bayern, SH, Meckpomm, Thüringen, Brandenburg, Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Hessen und den beiden  Bundesverbänden durchsetzen würden.

Nicht umsonst soll Braun ja Vize werden.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



> Scheinbar findet die breite Masse der Angler in den Vereinen diese Regelungen gut.


Liegt wohl eher daran, dass sich eh keine 20% der Angler an alle Gsetze und Regelungen halten: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694


----------



## Sharpo (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



pro-release schrieb:


> Es sind jedoch die Vertreter die ihr in den Bayerischen Vereinen gewählt habt. Scheinbar findet die breite Masse der Angler in den Vereinen diese Regelungen gut.




Nein, sie werden es keinesfalls Gut finden.
Nur sich dagegen zu erheben fällt vielen schwer.

Desweiteren liegt es an der mangelnden Information durch Vereine und Verbände.
Bis Informationen fliessen ist oftmals das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen.

Die Vereinsvorstände haben oftmals keine Lust auf diese schwere Arbeit.
Und anschliessend finde mal jemandemn der diese Arbeit macht.
Hinzu kommt dann noch der Fischneid.
Du glaubst ja gar nicht wie sich Angler untereinander den Fisch neiden können. Nur offen zugeben tuts keiner.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...
> Es bringt uns ein zerschlagen des Bundesverbandes nichts und uns bringt die Fusion nichts.
> beides ist derzeit ein GAU für uns Angler.
> Und da kann der verbandd noch so sehr gegen Wasserkraftwerke sein wenn wir anschliessend dort nicht mehr angeln dürfen.



Der Meinung bin ich auch.
Grundsätzlich bin ich dafür, dass die Anglerschaft eine große und starke Interessenvertretung in geeigneter Form hat, ob das nun eine Vereinigung, ein Verband oder ein Verein ist, wäre mir egal, Hauptsache dieses Gebilde besäße demokratische Strukturen(nicht zu verwechseln mit "demokraturischen"), bezöge die Basis mit ein, würde wirklich die Interessen der Angler vertreten und hätte ein Gewicht, um auch Bundes- und Europapolitik, zu unseren Gunsten mitzugestalten.
Bei einem DAV sehe ich das nicht als gegeben, bei einem VDSF gleich überhaupt nicht.
Die Fusion aus beiden(ob nun der DAV geschluckt wird oder was auch immer) würde aus zwei Verbänden, die nicht taugen, einen machen der gar nichts taugt, innerlich zerstritten ist und uns als Angler noch mehr schadet, als der VDSF es schon alleine tut.

In der Neubildung eines großen Verbandes sehe ich allerdings auch keine Chance, denn so wie einst ein VDSF oder DAV gegründet und zu dem Mist wurde, was er über Jahrzehnte geworden ist, so erginge es auch einem neuen Verband. Diese bestimmte Sorte Mensch, a`la Jurist, gscheiterter Gewerkschaftler oder verstoßener Kommunaler, der in der normalen Politik nicht Fuß fassen konnte und sich dann Verein, Wohlfahrtsverband oder sonstiges als Spielfeld raussucht, um ein großes Polster für seinen fetten Ar§ch schaffen zu können, den bekommt man überall rein und hat ihn schneller als man gucken kann, als Verbandsvorsitzender.

Das Schlimme daran ist, die Zeiten für rückwärts gewandte Poltik und deren Akteure wird wieder besser, denn wenn der Wohlstand sinkt, gewinnt die Politik für die Menschen die sie betrifft, an Bedeutung, gleichzeitig sind die Menschen aber mehr mit sich und ihrer wachsenden Anzahl an Problemen im Alltag beschäftigt, so dass sie sich weniger an Politik beteiligen können, selbst wenn sie wollten, denn am Ende einer 60- Stunden Woche, bleibt für einen Familienvater keine Zeit für Politik.
Umgekehrt, zu Zeiten des Wohlstandes hatte jeder die Zeit sich aktiv an Politik zu beteiligen, aber wozu, es ging einem ja auch ohne zutun gut.

So bleiben die Krümel immer und ewig, die große Anzahl Verlierer, am Ende des Tages, am kleinen Kuchenbufett.#c


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



pro-release schrieb:


> Es sind jedoch die Vertreter die ihr in den Bayerischen Vereinen gewählt habt. Scheinbar findet die breite Masse der Angler in den Vereinen diese Regelungen gut.


 
Der Verband hat volle Rückendeckung seitens der Politik (wo kommt Braun her?). Wer sich hier anlegt, bekommt keine keine öffentlichen Gewässer mehr zu Pacht, wird massiv kontrolliert etc.

Was passiert, wenn man mitspielt? Man arrangiert sich. 

Unser Vereinsvorstand ist sehr erfahren (alter Unternehmer) und der Verein steht bestens da. Er weiß aber auch, mit wem er sich besser nicht anlegt.

Es ist Naivität zu glauben, der Fischereiverband sei etwas freischwebendes. In Wirklichkeit ist er sehr gut verdrahtet mit allen möglichen Entscheidungsträgern und Behörden. Die zerlegen Vereine schneller, als man gucken kann.

Nun kann man natürlich sagen: Typisch Bayern. Mag sein. Ist aber so und wird sich demnächst nicht ändern (Wie war doch gleich die Prognose für die kommende Wahl?)

Und genau weil dem so ist: Vorsicht bei der Besetzung von Bundesverbänden!


----------



## Sharpo (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Verband hat volle Rückendeckung seitens der Politik (wo kommt Braun her?). Wer sich hier anlegt, bekommt keine keine öffentlichen Gewässer mehr zu Pacht, wird massiv kontrolliert etc.
> 
> Was passiert, wenn man mitspielt? Man arrangiert sich.
> 
> ...



Dem ist leider so.

Ich frage mich aber nun auch wieso der Threadersteller nicht mit seinem Verein im LFV Westfalen u. Lippe ist sondern dies nur über den anderen "Dachverein"?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



> Und genau weil dem so ist: Vorsicht bei der Besetzung von Bundesverbänden!


Eben, da geht keine Gen-Kassan, kein Abknüppel-Braun, etc..

Am besten natürlich:
Gar keinen Bundesverband, indem solche Leute überhaupt die Möglichkeit zum "mitspielen" haben.

Gut, dass NDS und der Rheinische da anfangen, andere Wege zu gehen.

Und sich auch in kleineren DAV-Verbänden die Einsicht immer mehr Raum schafft, dass mit den Strukturen in VDSF, DAV und der Initiative sowie dem da handelnden Personal unter dem Strich den Anglern und dem Angeln mehr geschadet wird, als dass es was nützt...

Angesichts dessen, dass zudem immer mehr die Zahlen der Zahler zurückgehen (aktuell ja nur noch ca. 770.000 in beiden Verbänden zusammen)..

Angesichts dessen, dass  zudem die Vereine überaltern, sehen immer mehr Verbände und Vereinsfunktionäre ein, dass sich etwas grundlegend ändern muss, will man zukünftig überhaupt noch Strukturen organisierten Angelns aufrechterhalten UND bezahlen können..

 Dies wird ja auch weitergehen, da inzwischen zum einen genügend Verbände klargemacht haben, aus einem so dilettantisch und falsch fusionierten Verband sofort auszutreten.

Zum anderen ja jetzt schon klar ist, dass mit diesem Verschmelzungsvertrag die Beiträge nicht gehalten werden können.

Wenn dann (je nach verbleibender Mitgliederzahl in einem fusionierten Verband) die Beiträge der Landesverbände auf zwischen 4 bis 8 Euro pro Angler ansteigen werden müssen, werden die nächsten LV aussteigen, da sie das ihren Vereinen kaum werden vermitteln können.

Daher ist es gut, dass sich abseits derer, die sich schon als inkompetent und dilettantisch erwiesen haben und sich sowohl innerhalb der Angleschaft wie auch in der Politik und Gesellschaft immer mehr ins Abseits stellen (Bundesverbände und die der Initiative), sich da immer mehr Verbände um die vernünftigeren sammeln und nach alternativen Modellen suchen.

Welche sich nicht nur an den (wichtigen!!) Belangen der Bewirtschafter, sondern vor allem auch an denen der Angler orientieren, die das am Ende ja bezahlen müssen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Verband hat volle Rückendeckung seitens der Politik (wo kommt Braun her?). Wer sich hier anlegt, bekommt keine keine öffentlichen Gewässer mehr zu Pacht, wird massiv kontrolliert etc.
> 
> Was passiert, wenn man mitspielt? Man arrangiert sich.
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber das ist nur ein Schreckgespenst, welches die Vereine am leben halten.

Wer zahlt die pachten ? Wer finanziert den Landesverband ?

Soll der Landesverband doch rummauscheln mit wem er will. Soll er sich seine Pachtverträge dahin stecken, wo nie die Sonne scheint.

Die wahre Macht liegt in den Händen der Angler und Vereine. Sie nutzen sie aber nicht.

Was glaubst Du, wie den Herren Funktonären der Hintern auf Grundeis geht, wenn der größte Teil der Vereine die Mitgliedschaft kündigt? 
Die sind augenblicklich insolvent, halten kein Geschäftsjahr durch. 


Und Du kannst Dein Haus verwetten, dass die bei einer Massenkündigung aber sowas von zutraulich und zuvorkommend werden, wie man es nicht für möglich halten wird.
Und Du kannst ebenso darauf wetten, dass diese Kündigungen gar nicht wirksam werden müssen, weil die Funktionäre klein beigeben.

Man muss sich nur einig sein und handeln. Aber dazu scheint der Leidensdruck noch nicht groß genug zu sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



> Was glaubst Du, wie den Herren Funktonären der Hintern auf Grundeis geht, wenn der größte Teil der Vereine die Mitgliedschaft kündigt?
> Die sind augenblicklich insolvent, halten kein Geschäftsjahr durch.



Du subversives Element ausm schlimmen Internet ;-)))


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man muss sich nur einig sein und handeln. Aber dazu scheint der Leidensdruck noch nicht groß genug zu sein.



Träume weiter! Wenn das so einfach wäre, dann würde keiner mehr für ein Hungerlohn arbeiten gehen und danach noch seinen Lohn vom Amt aufbessern lassen müssen.
Es findet sich immer einer der noch für weniger deine Job macht. Genau so läuft es bei den Landesverbänden. Alle wirst du nicht erreichen.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Sharpo (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist nur ein Schreckgespenst, welches die Vereine am leben halten.
> 
> Wer zahlt die pachten ? Wer finanziert den Landesverband ?
> 
> ...



Theorie und Praxis.
Wenn die Praxis immer so einfach wäre wie die Theorie.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Theorie und Praxis.
> Wenn die Praxis immer so einfach wäre wie die Theorie.




Leider ist das so.

Trotzdem werde ich nie verstehen, warum man Dinge aus Bequemlichkeit geschehen lässt obgleich man sich bewusst sein muss, dass man die Folgen heute mit geringem Aufwand vermeiden kann.


----------



## smithie (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Leider ist das so.
> 
> Trotzdem werde ich nie verstehen, warum man Dinge aus Bequemlichkeit geschehen lässt obgleich man sich bewusst sein muss, dass man die Folgen heute mit geringem Aufwand vermeiden kann.


Hm, geringer Aufwand?
Der Austritt vielleicht ja.

Aber wenn es wie bei einigen Vereinen so ist, dass sie abhängig von den Verbandsgewässern sind, kann man den Verein zusperren, wenn die Aktion schief geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Wenn die Verbände so weitermachen, schaffen sie eh vollends das Angeln ab - kommt am Ende also aufs gleiche raus.

Wer sich wehrt, hat aber wenigstens überhaupt noch ne Chance..


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



smithie schrieb:


> Hm, geringer Aufwand?
> Der Austritt vielleicht ja.
> 
> Aber wenn es wie bei einigen Vereinen so ist, dass sie abhängig von den Verbandsgewässern sind, kann man den Verein zusperren, wenn die Aktion schief geht.



Nicht böse gemeint. Aber erkläre mir mal, was daran schief gehen soll. Welche Alternativen hätten die Verbände ?.


----------



## futsch51 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Hallo Angler!In der jetzigen Situation bin ich gegen ein Zusammenschluss.Ich bin schon sehr lange im DAV.Der Verband ermöglicht mir ein konfortables angeln in den neuen Bundesländern.Auf die Vereinsmeierei,wie in den alten Bundesländern,kann ich gern verzichten!Ich sehe in der vereinigung der beiden Verbände nur Nachteile.Die Angler in den alten Ländern,wollen nicht von unseren Erfahrungen lernen.Die meisten Menschen in den alten Ländern sehen nicht ein,dass wir im Osten das bessere Bildungssysthem,die bessere Vorschulausbildung,sprich Kindergarten,hatten und sind nach soviel Jahren nach der Wiedervereinigung noch voller Vorurteile gegenüber dem wilden Osten.


----------



## smithie (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nicht böse gemeint. Aber erkläre mir mal, was daran schief gehen soll. Welche Alternativen hätten die Verbände ?.


Sich jemand suchen, der anstatt der jetzigen Pachtpartner die Gewässer nimmt.
Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass sich da jemand findet.
Warum: Weil die Mehrheit auf sich selber und seinen Vorteil schaut. Und man will ja angeln gehen.



> Wenn die Verbände so weitermachen, schaffen sie eh vollends das Angeln ab - kommt am Ende also aufs gleiche raus.





> Sorry, aber das ist nur ein Schreckgespenst, welches die Vereine am leben halten.


Jetzt ersetze bitte im zweiten Zitat "Vereine" durch "Verbandsgegner" - könnte man auch so rum formulieren ;-)


----------



## Sharpo (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nicht böse gemeint. Aber erkläre mir mal, was daran schief gehen soll. Welche Alternativen hätten die Verbände ?.



Wem ist damit geholfen aus die Vereine auszutreten?
Die meisten Tier- u. Naturschutzverbände lachen sich doch dabei den Arsch ab.
Endlich keiner mehr der ihnen ins Gewässer spuckt.

Ohne Vereine werden die meisten Gewässer für die Angler versperrt.
Ist leider Fakt.

Nein, im Grunde muss man zu den Vereinsammlungen und den Vorständen "einheizen", sich am Vereinsleben beteiligen.
Nur so kann man die Vorstände zu mehr Demokratie und Transparenz bringen.
Und dies muss dann bis zur Verbandsebene laufen.
Der Vereinsvorstand muss dann ausführlich den Vereinsmitgliedern Rede und Antwort stehen.

Der Druck den die Vereinsvorstände bekommen, diesen Druck müssen sie in den Verbandssitzungen und in den sonstigen vielen anderen Ausschusssitungen weitergeben.

Und genau auf diesen Mist hat keiner Lust.
Vereine mit viel und gute vereinseigene Gewässern haben daran noch weniger Interesse.
Womöglich sind diese dann nicht mal im Landesverband organisiert.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Zitat smithie : Aber wenn es wie bei einigen Vereinen so ist, dass sie abhängig von den Verbandsgewässern sind, kann man den Verein zusperren, wenn die Aktion schief geht.

Wie schon richtig bemerkt, wären die LV`s bei vielen Austritten ruckzuck pleite und hätten dann auch kein Geld mehr für die Pachten der Verbandsgewässer. 
Ergo: Neuverpachtung ! Und da könnten dann die freien Vereine zuschlagen, evtl. auch als Pachtgemeinschaft aus mehreren Vereinen.


tight lines
Tom


----------



## antonio (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Zitat smithie : Aber wenn es wie bei einigen Vereinen so ist, dass sie abhängig von den Verbandsgewässern sind, kann man den Verein zusperren, wenn die Aktion schief geht.
> 
> Wie schon richtig bemerkt, wären die LV`s bei vielen Austritten ruckzuck pleite und hätten dann auch kein Geld mehr für die Pachten der Verbandsgewässer.
> Ergo: Neuverpachtung ! Und da könnten dann die freien Vereine zuschlagen, evtl. auch als Pachtgemeinschaft aus mehreren Vereinen.
> ...



jup, wenn sie die nötige kohle haben.
und da gibt es ganz viele, die mehr kohle als die vereine haben.
die lukrativen gewässer wären dann ganz schnell weg.

antonio


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

So einfach ist es auch nicht !
In NRW z. B. muß laut Gesetz jedes offene Gewässer über 0,5 ha für die Fischerei zugänglich gemacht werden !
Außerdem hätte ich nicht das geringste Problem damit, gemeinsam mit NaBu oder BUND ein Gewässer zu pachten und dann entsprechend aufzuteilen, sprich Angelstrecken und Schutzzonen für Vögel, Amphibien, ReptilienFische und alle anderen Wildtiere. 
Ich denke, so ein Modell hätte sogar noch den positiven Nebeneffekt, das man sich näher kommt und aus gegenseitiger Ablehnung langsam ein Miteinander entsteht, da wir ja eh alle quasi am gleichen Strang ziehen........


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Sharpo (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



antonio schrieb:


> jup, wenn sie die nötige kohle haben.
> und da gibt es ganz viele, die mehr kohle als die vereine haben.
> die lukrativen gewässer wären dann ganz schnell weg.
> 
> antonio



Dies mag evtl. in bevölkerungsschwachen Gebieten etwas anders gelagert sein, aber hier in NRW sind die Gewässer weg so schnell kannst du nicht mal gucken.
Und ganz schlimm ist es im Ruhrgebiet.
Hier freut man sich schon über eine Pfütze.


----------



## antonio (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

ob die gemeinsam mit dir pachten wollen oder doch lieber alleine?
wer sind denn die betroffenen, doch meist "klamme" vereine die sich eigene gewässer nicht leisten können und deshalb über den verband zu gewässern kommen.
und für die fischerei zugänglich machen bedeutet nicht gleich für die angelei.
die meisten der verbandsgewässer müssen auch noch ausgeschrieben werden, was glaubst du wie viele chancen da son kleiner "dorfverein" hat?
du machst dir das zu einfach.

antonio


----------



## antonio (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dies mag evtl. in bevölkerungsschwachen Gebieten etwas anders gelagert sein, aber hier in NRW sind die Gewässer weg so schnell kannst du nicht mal gucken.
> Und ganz schlimm ist es im Ruhrgebiet.
> Hier freut man sich schon über eine Pfütze.



sag ich doch.

"die lukrativen gewässer wären dann ganz schnell weg."

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> So einfach ist es auch nicht !
> In NRW z. B. muß laut Gesetz jedes offene Gewässer über 0,5 ha für die Fischerei zugänglich gemacht werden !
> Außerdem hätte ich nicht das geringste Problem damit, gemeinsam mit NaBu oder BUND ein Gewässer zu pachten und dann entsprechend aufzuteilen, sprich Angelstrecken und Schutzzonen für Vögel, Amphibien, ReptilienFische und alle anderen Wildtiere.
> Ich denke, so ein Modell hätte sogar noch den positiven Nebeneffekt, das man sich näher kommt und aus gegenseitiger Ablehnung langsam ein Miteinander entsteht, da wir ja eh alle quasi am gleichen Strang ziehen........
> ...



Träum mal weiter.
Es ist zwar richtig, das eine Bewirtschaftung erfolgen "muss".
Aber das Muss ist nicht das Amen in der Kirche.
Vertu dich da mal nicht.

Und dann geht  es los wenn man sich geeignigt hat.
Nachtangelverbot, Anfütterverbot, Personenzahlbegrenzung, 3/ 4 Schutzgebiet, Winterangelverbot, Sommerangelverbot usw.

Ich hab da so einige Geschichten gehört wenn es um Pachtgewässer im Ruhrgebiet geht.

Im Übrigen, die Kollegen an der Elbe(?) (ein Beitrag dazu ist auch hier im Forum) die Wissen nun wie es läuft. Mal eben Ruckzuck Gewässerstrecke gesperrt (in Planung, fortgeschrittene Stufe)


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Wenn man hinter jedem Busch einen "grünen Teufel" vermutet und sich nicht auf die Naturschutzverbände zubewegt, werden die uns auf Kurz oder lang eh überrennen.
Nicht immer alles so negativ sehen.... man muß halt mal versuchen, positive Beispiele für ein Miteinander zu schaffen, das könnte doch ein positives Leitbild ergeben !


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Sharpo (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Wenn man hinter jedem Busch einen "grünen Teufel" vermutet und sich nicht auf die Naturschutzverbände zubewegt, werden die uns auf Kurz oder lang eh überrennen.
> Nicht immer alles so negativ sehen.... man muß halt mal versuchen, positive Beispiele für ein Miteinander zu schaffen, das könnte doch ein positives Leitbild ergeben !
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, es ist halt Realität.
Es wird sich ja in NRW mit NABU etc. an einem Tisch gesetzt etc..
Dennoch resultieren daraus immer noch grosse Einschränkungen für uns Angler. Und es immer wieder  ein harter Kampf um Einschränkungen abzuwehren.


----------



## antonio (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Wenn man hinter jedem Busch einen "grünen Teufel" vermutet und sich nicht auf die Naturschutzverbände zubewegt, werden die uns auf Kurz oder lang eh überrennen.
> Nicht immer alles so negativ sehen.... man muß halt mal versuchen, positive Beispiele für ein Miteinander zu schaffen, das könnte doch ein positives Leitbild ergeben !
> 
> 
> ...



da muß man keinen grünen teufel vermuten.
und wenn so ein naturschutzverband gegen nen kleinen angelverein antritt bei ner pachtbewerbung/auschreibung, was glaubst du was da rauskommt, alleine durch die finanziellen möglichkeiten.
und mit dem "zusammenschluß" mehrerer vereine zum pachten, wird es meist auch nix,ehe die sich einig sind, war jemand schneller der nicht erst x leute/vereine unter einen hut bringen muß.
nenn mir einen grund, warum ein naturschutzverein/verband sich um nen angelverein kümmern soll, wenn er den kuchen alleine haben kann?

antonio


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

hat wohl leider keinen Sinn , das ich mir hier den Mund fusselig rede/schreibe .........

tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Was ist euch denn lieber ? Eingeschränktes Angeln oder gar kein Angeln ?


tight lines
Tom


----------



## smithie (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

@Tom: 
Die Ausgangssituation ist:
Vereinsmitglieder können angeln gehen und einige sind mit dem Verband unzufrieden.
Mit der Aussicht auf welche konkrete Verbesserung für die einzelnen Vereinsmitglieder willst Du das Risiko verkaufen, zukünftig evt. nicht mehr so an den Gewässern angeln zu können, wie bisher?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Die wenigsten machen sich klar, dass weder NABU noch BUND regional oder lokal finanzstark sind. 
Im Gegensatz zu den Angelvereinen..


----------



## Sharpo (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Was ist euch denn lieber ? Eingeschränktes Angeln oder gar kein Angeln ?
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom



Das Argument führt der VDSf bzw. die Landesverbände auch immer an.  

Lieber ein Nachtangelverbot als gar kein Angeln.
Lieber 80% der Gewässerstrecke gesperrt als gar kein Angeln mehr.

usw.    

|kopfkrat


----------



## Sharpo (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die wenigsten machen sich klar, dass weder NABU noch BUND regional oder lokal finanzstark sind.
> Im Gegensatz zu den Fischereivereinen..



Wahr, aber Natur- u. Tierschutz über Wasser zieht leider immer noch mehr als Angeln.

Die Angelvereine sind nicht arm. Nur dürfen diese keine grossen Gewinne erwirtschaften weil denen sonst die Gemeinnützigkeit genommen wird.
Aber bei der Möglichkeit ein Gewässer zu Pachten, können die Beiträge nach einer Mitgliederversammlung (Abstimmung dafür)  angehoben werden.
Also finanziell sehe ich da auch weniger Probleme.

Es liegt eher an den Politikernu. Behörden, Verpächtern vor Ort, welche Lobby man unterstützen wil.


----------



## gründler (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Nun last mal die Kirche im Dorf.


Ich kenne durch meine arbeiten Vereine die kaufen gewässer auf,die z.t in Nabugebieten liegen,man hat sich hier mit der Nabu sehr gut geeinigt und es läuft ohne Probleme.

Dann gibt es wieder ecken da ist es genau der gegenseitige fall,da regiert die Nabu und co.und die Angler und Jäger leiden.

Das es aber auch zusammen geht,weiß ich aus etlichen ecken wo das oben genannte so gelebt wird,und da gibt es keine reibungen zwischen Carpern Stippern...usw.(wie ja hier und da öfter angeprangert wird).Sprich ich kann in Nabuhochgebieten wenn ich wollte 1 Woche nen Bivvy aufschlagen und die Vogelfreunde stehen 50m neben einen und sind nicht annähernd Negativ eingestellt.Das gleiche gilt für Stipper und das sogar mit Setzi.

Man muss nur vernünftig zusammen finden können und wollen,bezieht sich auf die Nabu,nicht auf Petrrra und anhang.

#h


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Was für Gewinne??
Man schafft Rücklagen für eventuelle Pachterhöhungen oder Neupachten, völlig legal und ohne das ein Finanzamt daran Anstoß nehmen würde !


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

@gründler

:m:m:m


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Sharpo (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



gründler schrieb:


> Nun last mal die Kirche im Dorf.
> 
> 
> Ich kenne durch meine arbeiten Vereine die kaufen gewässer auf,die z.t in Nabugebieten liegen,man hat sich hier mit der Nabu sehr gut geeinigt und es läuft ohne Probleme.
> ...




Ja, das Stimmt.  Es ist Regional unterschiedlich.


----------



## smithie (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Was für Gewinne??
> Man schafft Rücklagen für eventuelle Pachterhöhungen oder Neupachten, völlig legal und ohne das ein Finanzamt daran Anstoß nehmen würde !
> 
> 
> ...


gemeinnützig oder nicht?
Du kannst als gemeinnütziger e.V. nicht in beliebiger Höhe Rücklagen bilden.
Du kannst einen ganz genau bestimmten Teil der Einnahmen als freie Rücklage verwenden, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



gründler schrieb:


> Nun last mal die Kirche im Dorf.
> 
> 
> Ich kenne durch meine arbeiten Vereine die kaufen gewässer auf,die z.t in Nabugebieten liegen,man hat sich hier mit der Nabu sehr gut geeinigt und es läuft ohne Probleme.
> ...



:m:m:m:m
So kenn ich das auch- oft genug ist es nur Angstmache von VDSF und DAV, damit ihre Zahler besser bei der Stange halten können..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



gründler schrieb:


> Nun last mal die Kirche im Dorf.
> 
> 
> Ich kenne durch meine arbeiten Vereine die kaufen gewässer auf,die z.t in Nabugebieten liegen,man hat sich hier mit der Nabu sehr gut geeinigt und es läuft ohne Probleme.
> ...


 
#6#6#6

Genau so ist es. Ich kenne hier in der Gegend kein einziges Gewässer, das der NABU uns "weggekauft" hat, aber ich kenne viele, an denen die Vereine z.B. *von sich aus* Schutzzonen für Vögel eingerichtet haben (Sperre von Schilfgürteln etc.). 

Man kann sehr gut miteinander auskommen, wenn man nur will.


----------



## Sharpo (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Jetzt versteift euch mal nicht auf die NABU. 
Gibt eine ganze Menge mehr Organisationen.
Und diese "freiwilligen" Schutzzonen sind manchmal gar nicht so freiwillig wie man immer meint.

Wie bereits aber auch mehrfach schon gesagt, es gibt Regionale unterschiede.


----------



## Wegberger (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Hallo,

eine spannende Frage ist ja auch, was die werte Angelindustrie von dem ganzen HeckMeck hält.

Denen kann es doch auch nicht egal sein, wenn ein ganze Markt zugrunde gerichtet/reglementiert wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Zumindest der BVA als deren Verband hat ne klare "Meinung":
Bloss nicht einmischen (man könnte aufs falsche Pferd setzen??)...............

Abwarten was rauskommt, um dann mit dem "Sieger" weiterzumauscheln, dürfte da die am ehesten zutreffende Vermutung sein....


----------



## Pitti (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



snoekbars schrieb:


> Hallo Pitti,
> 
> wir wohnen nur 1h auseinander. Ich verstehe Dich voll und ganz. Freche Frage : Hast Du wenigstens mal `was extra gegeben bei soviel Ersparnis ? Stichwort : DAV - ein Segen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Snoekbars,

keine Ahnung wo Du wohnst, keinen Schimmer was Du meinst ? Spenden, oder wo sollte ich Geld hin zahlen um mich Erkenntlich zu zeigen?

Vielleicht sollte sich jeder mal Fragen, was kann ich für meinen Hobby, Verband, Verein, Leidenschaft, tun und nicht immer nur was bekomme ich dafür oder was macht der Verband für mich.

Um Deine nächste Frage vorzugreifen, ich habe 7 Jahre Ehrenamtlich, den Sportwart im SFV-Wilmersdorf (der den VDSF angeschlossen ist) gemacht, 7 Jahre Ehrenamtlich Fischereiaufsicht, 7 Jahre Ehrenamtlich Vorstandsarbeit. 

In den 7 Jahren blieb mein Angeln wie ich es verstehe Total auf der Strecke und mein Privatleben auch.

Was habe ich für den DAV oder besser gesagt dem Angelverein in Brandenburg gemacht.

10 Jahre habe ich als Vollzahler gezahlt ohne auch nur irgendwas in Anspruch genommen zu haben, habe fast alle Bundesländermarken des Gewässerfonds da zugenommen ohne sie zu nutzen, wie auch bei der Menge an Gewässern.

Vereinsarbeit waren nur die Arbeitsstunden,(gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer) aber trotzdem musste ich feststellen das die Hierarchie, die selben Strukturen hatte, wie im SFV-Wilmersdorf.

Soweit zu mir, was hast Du für Deinen Verband, Verein , Hobby getan ?:vik:


----------



## Pitti (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

Hallo Snoekbars,

Magdeburg/Elbe / Sachsen Anhalt, dort angel ich sehr gerne.
Leider sieht die Zukunft ja nicht so rosig dort aus und schon muss man wieder aktiv werden um den Angler dort das angeln zu erhalten. Wie hier ja in einem Threat schon geschrieben wurde. 

Das man sich Organisiert und für Gewässer und Rechte gemeinsam etwas tut, ist der Sinn eines Vereins, das man sich in einer sog. Sammelgruppe der ``Gruppenlosen`` vereint, verstehe ich nicht so recht. Aber vielleicht kannst Du mir das mal erklären. 

Jedenfalls wünschte ich, das viele nicht Organisierte Angler sich zusammen schließen und auch für Ihre Rechte und Interessen kämpfen würden und es nicht immer, ihren Organisierten Kollegen überlassen würden. 

Auf jeden fall ziehe ich meinen Hut, vor Leuten, die sich auch außerhalb von Verein und Verband zusammen schließen und etwas bewirken, ob allein oder gemeinsam. Letzendlich ist es für die Anglergemeinschaft, dem Gewässer- und Naturschutz und der Allgemeinheit. #6
Gruß Pitti


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nicht böse gemeint. Aber erkläre mir mal, was daran schief gehen soll. Welche Alternativen hätten die Verbände ?.



Bin eben wieder über folgenden Thread gestolpert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249440

Das ist die Realität. Ein Verein, der seinen Mitgliedern unter diesen Umständen dann noch den Zugang zu den Verbandsgewässern nimmt, kann zusperren.

Übrigens: Der Verein, der hier händeringend ein 7ha-Gewässer im Umkreis von 100 km sucht, hat meines Wissens nach mehr als 600 Mitglieder. Das ist kein Dorfverein.


----------



## schuessel (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bin eben wieder über folgenden Thread gestolpert:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249440
> 
> Das ist die Realität. Ein Verein, der seinen Mitgliedern unter diesen Umständen dann noch den Zugang zu den Verbandsgewässern nimmt, kann zusperren.
> ...



"Unter diesen Umständen - zusperren"?? Was für Umstände? dass sie soviel Geld und Mitglieder haben, dass sie sich nach neuen Gewässern umschauen müssen. Deshalb müssten sie zusperren, wenn sie aus dem LV austreten, oder der LV sie rauswirft weil sie das Geld nicht für den BV bezahlen wollen?


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bin eben wieder über folgenden Thread gestolpert:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249440
> 
> Das ist die Realität. Ein Verein, der seinen Mitgliedern unter diesen Umständen dann noch den Zugang zu den Verbandsgewässern nimmt, kann zusperren.
> ...



Klar funktioniert das nicht, wenn *ein* Verein austritt.

Was machen die Verbände mit den Gewässern, wenn alle vereine austreten ? Oder zumindest der größte Teil ?


Die Verbände haben - über die Gewässer - lediglich deswegen die Macht, weil Angler und Vereine nicht solidarisch handeln.


----------



## smithie (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Klar funktioniert das nicht, wenn *ein* Verein austritt.
> 
> Was machen die Verbände mit den Gewässern, wenn alle vereine austreten ? Oder zumindest der größte Teil ?


nicht böse gemeint: aber das klingt so wie "stell Dir vor, es ist Krieg und keiner geht hin" ;-)

Wer konkret sollte denn diese "Revolution" organisieren? 

Im Ergebnis wäre das natürlich ein super Druckmittel.
Wir könnten auch alle gleichzeitig aus dem Sozialstaat Deutschland austreten und keine Steuern mehr zahlen, bis fähige Politiker unser Land regieren. Das wäre auch ein tolles Druckmittel ;-)


----------



## Lazarus (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was machen die Verbände mit den Gewässern, wenn alle vereine austreten ? Oder zumindest der größte Teil ?
> 
> Die Verbände haben - über die Gewässer - lediglich deswegen die Macht, weil Angler und Vereine nicht solidarisch handeln.


Die Vereine _sind_ die Verbände! Würden alle Vereine aus den bestehenden Verbänden austreten, gäbe es diese Verbände augenblicklich nicht mehr.

Darafhin würden die Vereine bemerken, dass sie gemeinsame Interesssen haben, z.B. die Nutzung von Gewässern die für jeden einzelnen zu teuer wären.
Also würden die Vereine Verbände gründen, die ihre gemeinsamen Interessen wahrnehmen. 

Rate mal, welche Personen in diesen neuen Verbänden die Arbeit machen würden? Genau, dieselben die sich auch jetzt schon engagieren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Die Vereine _sind_ die Verbände! Würden alle Vereine aus den bestehenden Verbänden austreten, gäbe es diese Verbände augenblicklich nicht mehr.
> 
> Darafhin würden die Vereine bemerken, dass sie gemeinsame Interesssen haben, z.B. die Nutzung von Gewässern die für jeden einzelnen zu teuer wären.
> Also würden die Vereine Verbände gründen, die ihre gemeinsamen Interessen wahrnehmen.
> ...




Ds würde im Leben nicht passieren. Vorher würden die amtierenden Funktionäre einschwenken.

Was die meisten derer ebenso wenig begreifen, wie die Angler und Vereine ist, dass die Verbände Dienstleister sind und keine Regenten.

Die haben zum Teufel genau das zu tun, was die Mitglieder in demokratischer Weise fordern, und nix anderes. 

Die Mitglieder nutzen das aber nicht. Zum Teil aus Bequemlichkeit, zum Teil aus der unbegründeten Angst heraus, man würde alle Gewässer für immer verlieren.


----------



## Ahnungsloser007 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie steht Ihr zu der Fusion VDSF / DAV*

156 Stimmen zur Umfrage seit dem 25.11.2012 ????


----------

